# QTRLY Bible Study: Garments of Grace (2Q, 2011)



## JinaRicci (Apr 10, 2011)

This thread is for anyone interested in studying the Bible. We're using the adult study guides for the Sabbath School Lesson. I tagged some people to help keep this discussion going but everyone is welcome! 

This quarter's study is on *Garments of Grace: Clothing Imagery in the Bible* and the mission project focus is the Euro-Asia Div. 

*Helpful tools:*
ssnet.org (Sabbath School Network; all the lessons, archives, links to other tools)
current lesson (automatic link to the current lesson each week)
iPhone, iPad App
Android App

You can also get a hard copy of the guide at a local Seventh-Day Adventist church. Anything else? 

I will post this week's lesson to start us off but anyone should post the lesson at the start of each week so we have that guide for our discussions. If that plan doesn't work, then we can always adjust. 

Let's ask questions, discuss & share what we learn as we study. Are you excited?!! This is going to be great! 
___________________________________

*Lesson 3: A Garment of Innocence*

*Read for this week's study: 2 Tim 3:16,17; Luke 21:36: Gen 2:20-25; 2:15-17; 3:6-11, 21.*

*Memory Text: "So God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them." (Genesis 1:27)*

I am thinking about the question asked today: how different was the world untainted by sin? To me, one of the biggest differences was the lack of fear. That had to be really nice. Adam & Eve weren't afraid of the animals, and they in turn were not afraid of humans or each other. 

The relationship with God also was innocent and without fear. They were not scared of God punishing them. Do you think if Adam & Eve knew what the far-reaching effects of their sin would be it would have made a difference?


----------



## Jenibo (Apr 10, 2011)

> Do you think if Adam & Eve knew what the far-reaching effects of their sin would be it would have de a difference?


Yes I think it would've made all the difference.  I think that Adam and Eve couldn't see past the "promise" of becoming like the Most High- and since the world was without sin how could they fully grasp the concept of what it would be and all of the effects that would trickle down from it?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 10, 2011)

When I think of nakedness, I think of being exposed as if nothing was hidden, So odd with Adam and Eve they were exposed and didn't know it but they had nothing to hide until they committed sin, it was laid open for all to see. I imagine that if they could have had a chance to do it over they would not have venture near the tree. But they were reminded of their sin for almost 1,000.00 years. Can you imagine seeing the garden but never ever entering into again, for now anyway.  Its a constant reminder of what they have done, each time they prepared an offering it must have been extremely painful especially for Adam since he named all of the creatures, especially the innocent lamb. That must die in his place.  What a drastic difference from the ( I imagine beautiful music of the garden, the pleasure of the Lords council and each other) I don't think any sin we committed can affect us as bad as it affected them. Watching the world turn evil, Then the murder of their son.  All of this from one bite


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 10, 2011)

*How intimately and closely do you walk with God? As you mull over your answer, ask yourself, What things am I doing that strengthen that intimacy, and what things break it? What choices must you make if you want a closer walk with your Lord?*
I know getting closer to God requires spending time with God, I had to admit it was difficult at first, because it felt like talking to air, but as I learned to pray and I studied the character of God and I learn more and more of him the more time I wanted to spend getting to know him. I realize that I need to praise God more, Thanking him often seeing the things he has been doing in my life and other people lives.  The more time I spend reading the word the closer I draw to the Lord and it makes it easy for me to move away from other things.  Things that use to be my everyday thing. like listening to music if its not Christian or Gospel I don't bothered with it. I even censor what I watch on TV and what sort of conversations I involve myself in. 
Numbers 15:39 (New American Standard Bible)

Number 15: 39"It shall be a tassel for you to look at and (A)remember all the commandments of the LORD, so as to do them and not follow after your own heart and your own eyes, after which you played the harlot,  I keep the bible with me as a tassel, so I don't fall back into my old sin. 
Psalm 101:3 (King James Version)

 3 *I will set no wicked thing before mine eyes:* I hate the work of them that turn aside; it shall not cleave to me.


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 12, 2011)

Jenibo said:


> Yes I think it would've made all the difference. I think that Adam and Eve couldn't see past the "promise" of becoming like the Most High- and since the world was without sin how could they fully grasp the concept of what it would be and all of the effects that would trickle down from it?


 
I agree. For Adam & Eve, they had no idea of what pain & suffering meant or felt like so they had no reference pt. But then if God had showed them, would it have still been free choice?

It's like a little kid who you warn not to touch something because they will get hurt. They question why and if they disobey they quickly learn what pain is and learn to avoid in the future. 

This is where blind faith comes in, when you just need to obey without understanding the consequences.


----------



## softblackcotton (Apr 12, 2011)

A church member just told me about ssnet! I am so glad they have an Android App! I have the Youversion Bible App and I use it everyday! It actually reads The Bible to you!


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 13, 2011)

WEDNESDAY     April 13

A New Set of Clothes

As we know all too well, Adam and Eve failed their test, even one as simple as that. To call the results tragic would, of course, be the greatest understatement in human history. Tragic hardly conveys the horrible results of our parents’ disobedience.

Read Genesis 3:6–11. What was the first thing that happened to Adam and Eve (which is exactly what Satan in verse 5 said would happen) after they fell, and what does that mean? What did it imply the results of their transgression were?  Notes


Their eyes were opened, just as Satan said they would be, only now they were seeing the world and reality differently than they ever had before. All through those verses, the theme of their nakedness reoccurs. It’s the controlling motif in the section. Their fall from innocence, their transgression, and their new relationship to God and to each other are all expressed in the theme of their now knowing that they are naked.

Notice, too, the Lord’s question to them: “Who told you that you were naked?” (vs. 11, NIV). It implies that in their innocence they never realized their nakedness, that it just seemed a natural way to be, and so they didn’t give it any thought. Now, though, not only did they think about it, they were dominated by the shame that it brought.

What is the significance of Adam and Eve’s response to their nakedness? 

Imagine Adam and Eve hiding behind some bushes, looking at themselves with mouths agape and attempting to cover themselves before the Lord. Looking at the possibilities for coverings, they must have decided that the fig leaves were the best. Thus, here we have the first lesson in salvation by works, in humans attempting to solve the problem of sin by their own works and deeds. As pathetic as their attempts were then, they are no more so than ours are today.


----------



## cia_garces (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea!!! Thanks for tagging me!! I'll jump into the convos when I get my new quarterly.


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 14, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> WEDNESDAY April 13
> 
> A New Set of Clothes
> 
> ...


 
What is so interesting to me is that they were ashamed of their nakedness even between just the two of them. 

I love how that was broken down today. Fig leaves and their own attempts to cover up were pointless. Blood had to be shed and God had to be the one who provided the covering. The plan of salvation was in effect!


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 17, 2011)

*April 16- 22

*Lesson 4: The Coat of Different Colors  

Read for This Week's Study: Gen. 29:21–30:24; 34; 37; 42:13; 1 Cor. 9:24–26. 

Memory Text:  “Now Israel loved Joseph more than all his children, because he was the son of his old age: and he made him a coat of many colours” (Genesis 37:3).  *


----------



## tyrablu (Apr 17, 2011)

I just got my qrtly yesterday (I like the collegiate one). It's the same theme as the adult qrtly, so I'll be joining the discussion very soon.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 17, 2011)

Genesis 29:21-30:24

 21Then Jacob said to Laban, "Give me my wife that I may go in to her, for my time is completed." 22So Laban gathered together all the people of the place and(A) made a feast. 23But in the evening he took his daughter Leah and brought her to Jacob, and he went in to her. 24(Laban gave[a](B) his female servant Zilpah to his daughter Leah to be her servant.) 25And in the morning, behold, it was Leah! And Jacob said to Laban, "What is this you have done to me? Did I not serve with you for Rachel? Why then have you deceived me?" 26Laban said, "It is not so done in our country, to give the younger before the firstborn. 27(C) Complete the week of this one, and we will give you the other also in return for serving me another seven years." 28Jacob did so, and completed her week. Then Laban gave him his daughter Rachel to be his wife. 29(Laban gave(D) his female servant Bilhah to his daughter Rachel to be her servant.) 30So Jacob went in to Rachel also, and he loved Rachel more than Leah, and served Laban(E) for another seven years.
Jacob’s Children
 31When the LORD saw that Leah was(F) hated,(G) he opened her womb, but Rachel was barren. 32And Leah conceived and bore a son, and she called his name Reuben,* for she said, "Because the LORD(H) has looked upon my affliction; for now my husband will love me." 33She conceived again and bore a son, and said, "Because the LORD has heard that I am hated, he has given me this son also." And she called his name Simeon.[c] 34Again she conceived and bore a son, and said, "Now this time my husband will be(I) attached to me, because I have borne him three sons." Therefore his name was called Levi.[d] 35And she conceived again and bore a son, and said, "This time I will praise the LORD." Therefore she called his name(J) Judah.[e] Then she ceased bearing.
Genesis 30

 1When Rachel saw that(K) she bore Jacob no children, she envied her sister. She said to Jacob, "Give me children, or I shall die!" 2Jacob’s anger was kindled against Rachel, and he said, "Am I in the place of God,(L) who has withheld from you the fruit of the womb?" 3Then she said, "Here is my servant(M) Bilhah; go in to her, so that she may give birth(N) on my behalf,[f] that even I may have children[g] through her." 4So she gave him her servant Bilhah as a wife, and Jacob went in to her. 5And Bilhah conceived and bore Jacob a son. 6Then Rachel said, "God has(O) judged me, and has also heard my voice and given me a son." Therefore she called his name Dan.[h] 7Rachel’s servant Bilhah conceived again and bore Jacob a second son. 8Then Rachel said, "With mighty wrestlings I have wrestled with my sister and have prevailed." So she called his name(P) Naphtali.[j]

 9When Leah saw that she had ceased bearing children, she took her servant Zilpah and(Q) gave her to Jacob as a wife. 10Then Leah’s servant Zilpah bore Jacob a son. 11And Leah said,(R) "Good fortune has come!" so she called his name Gad.[k] 12Leah’s servant Zilpah bore Jacob a second son. 13And Leah said, "Happy am I! For women(S) have called me happy." So she called his name Asher.[l]

 14In the days of wheat harvest Reuben went and found(T) mandrakes in the field and brought them to his mother Leah. Then Rachel said to Leah, "Please give me some of your son’s mandrakes." 15But she said to her, "Is it a small matter that you have taken away my husband? Would you take away my son’s mandrakes also?" Rachel said, "Then he may lie with you tonight in exchange for your son’s mandrakes." 16When Jacob came from the field in the evening, Leah went out to meet him and said, "You must come in to me, for I have hired you with my son’s mandrakes." So he lay with her that night. 17And God listened to Leah, and she conceived and bore Jacob a fifth son. 18Leah said, "God has given me my wages because I gave my servant to my husband." So she called his name Issachar.[m]

 19And Leah conceived again, and she bore Jacob a sixth son. 20Then Leah said, "God has endowed me with a good endowment; now my husband will honor me, because I have borne him six sons." So she called his name(U) Zebulun.[n] 21Afterward she bore a daughter and called her name Dinah.

 22Then God(V) remembered Rachel, and God listened to her and(W) opened her womb. 23She conceived and bore a son and said, "God has taken away(X) my reproach." 24And she called his name Joseph,[o] saying,(Y) "May the LORD add to me another son!"

Footnotes:

   1. Genesis 29:24 Or had given; also verse 29
   2. Genesis 29:32 Reuben means See, a son
   3. Genesis 29:33 Simeon sounds like the Hebrew for heard
   4. Genesis 29:34 Levi sounds like the Hebrew for attached
   5. Genesis 29:35 Judah sounds like the Hebrew for praise
   6. Genesis 30:3 Hebrew on my knees
   7. Genesis 30:3 Hebrew be built up, which sounds like the Hebrew for children
   8. Genesis 30:6 Dan sounds like the Hebrew for judged
   9. Genesis 30:8 Hebrew With wrestlings of God
  10. Genesis 30:8 Naphtali sounds like the Hebrew for wrestling
  11. Genesis 30:11 Gad sounds like the Hebrew for good fortune
  12. Genesis 30:13 Asher sounds like the Hebrew for happy
  13. Genesis 30:18 Issachar sounds like the Hebrew for wages, or hire
  14. Genesis 30:20 Zebulun sounds like the Hebrew for honor
  15. Genesis 30:24 Joseph means May he add, and sounds like the Hebrew for taken away

  Genesis 30:34

34Laban said, "Good! Let it be as you have said."

Genesis 30:37

 37Then(A) Jacob took fresh sticks of poplar and almond and plane trees, and peeled white streaks in them, exposing the white of the sticks.

Genesis 42:13

13And they said, "We, your servants, are twelve brothers, the sons of one man in the land of Canaan, and behold, the youngest is this day with our father, and one(A) is no more."

1 Corinthians 9:24-26

 24Do you not know that in a race all the runners run, but only one receives(A) the prize? So(B) run that you may obtain it. 25Every(C) athlete exercises self-control in all things. They do it to receive a perishable wreath, but we(D) an imperishable. 26So I do not run aimlessly; I(E) do not box as one(F) beating the air.*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 17, 2011)

My favorite story in all the bible is Joseph, I love many of the stories but Joseph is one I never get tired of reading.  
Jacob was a quiet man
He was his mothers favorite, Isaac favorite Esau so we know where he got the favoritism from
He was a liar and a deceiver. But I do not believe he was proud of it. 
He loved Rachel, and Joseph was his first born son from the woman he loved. 
After all Jacob went through he forgot how jealousy can ruin families, he was concerned about his birthright, hence he tricked Esau to give up his, then he went along with his mother in the blessings. (Rebbecca was told that both of her sons would receive a blessing) I guess she forgot or she wanted to Jacob to get the first portion. I imagine for years Jacob pondered on the decision on having that coat made for Joseph, from the day he wore it he didn't set eyes on his son for many years. having known his mothers favoritism cost her,her son who she never saw again, and that son never saw his mother again either.  Wow, I don't think Jacob was blind to the jealousy I just don't' think he thought his sons would do that to their own.  Also God was silent regarding the issue at that time. How every interesting.


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 18, 2011)

I also like how the lesson points out that polygamy makes for a weak foundation of a family.  We tend to gloss over this as a cultural practice back then without fully analyzing the consequences.  But look at all the problems it caused: favoritism, jealousy, cheating....  

The sins of a father unto the 3rd and 4th generation... Isaac was chosen over his older brother and in turn he was cheated out of blessing his first son by his second, who was in turn cheated of his wife.  Jacob continued the tradition and created a family with the same foundation.  It's one thing to think your father has a favorite that's not you but to have a daily living proof of it in the form of a special coat rubbed into your face everyday would automatically make you feel jealous and inferior.    

I am anxious to see how the coat represents a garment of grace.


----------



## tyrablu (Apr 18, 2011)

When I read the scriptures that went with my lesson this morning, I didn't make the connection until I started to read the actual lesson, and it was like a lightbulb went off. When Abraham sent his servant to find a wife for Isaac. The servant praying and trusting God that it would work out. Jacob having to marry two sisters (he didn't like that deception now did he?). 

I totally agree with you JinaRicci . People can talk about men not being "monogamous" by nature, but polygamy never did any good to any of those men now did it?


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, Hope you enjoyed the lesson this week.  I am loving this!  I see now the symbolism of the coat and the similarities b/w Joseph & Jesus. 

Some of them: 

1) Both despised because of their relationship with their Father
2) Envied because of their spiritual abilities
3) Sold to the enemy
4) Their garments were both special
5) Coats were the last thing taken from them- evidence of their fate
6) Blood was shed and both garments were covered in blood but with Jesus it was the blood of the Lamb
7) Both had a greater purpose- to save even those who condemned them.  Jesus died but He lives!  

Enjoy your day- Happy Sabbath!


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 26, 2011)

*April 23- 29

Lesson 5: The Priestly Garments of Grace

*Read for This Week's Study: 
Exod. 32:1–6; Lev. 21:7–24; 22:1–8; Exodus 28; Rev. 21:12–14; Heb. 4:14, 15. 

Memory Text:  “But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light” 
(1 Peter 2:9).*


----------



## tyrablu (Apr 26, 2011)

Reading about the specifics of how God wanted the Priestly garments was interesting.It further proves how we are to be set apart as Christians.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 26, 2011)

One of the greatest things I learned in the previous lessons is how Joseph and Jesus compare, now forgive me because I am only going from memory and I think I am wrong in one area. 
Joseph was sold for 20 pieces of silver, I understand that Jesus was sold/or handed over for 30 pieces of silver but someone said it was 20.  sorry I didn't look this one up.
they both had their garments stripped from them. 
Joseph with the baker and the cup bearer and Jesus on the cross with the  unrepentant thief and the repented thief. 

Please chime in, I know we are working on the next lesson, but I think this would be good to reflect on as well,  also to add I am reading a novel called JOSEPH, its thick and its so good. I can't wait to get ready for bed so I can read it. I think its a great book to add to your library. Sorry JinaRicci. I meant to come in early in the week but got sidetrack with other stuff. I am excited about the next step in the study.


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 27, 2011)

@tyrablu and @blazingthru Thanks for sharing!!



> *Joseph with the baker and the cup bearer and Jesus on the cross with the unrepentant thief and the repented thief.*



Oooh, that is so deep. Two different fates- one restored, the other not. You made me go back to read their dreams. 

Do you all think there was a significance to the 3 days in both of the dreams? It seems like another similarity- When Jesus died and rose in 3 days He then brought salvation/restoration to the repentant thief. The lesson last week was really good- I think we should keep discussing it too.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 27, 2011)

JinaRicci said:


> @tyrablu and @blazingthru Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree it was a great lesson and yes I hadn't thought about those three days. Isn't God amazing.  So amazing.  Thank you JinaRicca for posting this lesson it has helped so much. I have to go do some more reading.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 27, 2011)

The apostasy itself was bad enough, but that Aaron acquiesced in it seems even more incredible. Think about all that Aaron had been privileged with. Aaron was right there with Moses from the start (Exod. 4:27–30); Aaron was Moses’ spokesman before Pharaoh (Exod. 7:1); Aaron cast the rod that became a serpent (vs. 10); Aaron smote the waters that turned to blood (vs. 20); and Aaron was part of a select few who were able to approach the Lord in a very special way (Exod. 24:9, 10). In short, the man had been given privileges that few in history ever had, and yet, when a great test came, he failed miserably.

However, and here’s the amazing thing: God not only forgave Aaron his sin, the Lord eventually allowed Aaron to wear the sacred garments as the covenant nation’s first high priest, a type for the high priestly ministry of Jesus Himself (Heb. 8:1). In other words, though Aaron was guilty of a terrible sin himself, he was also the recipient of God’s redeeming grace, grace so great that it not only forgave him but allowed Aaron to assume a sacred office that, at its core, is all about God’s grace and mercy and forgiveness. Thus, Aaron’s life is a special example of mercy and redemption available to all in Christ.
Have you ever failed, even miserably, to live up to what you have been given? How can you get from Aaron’s example hope for yourself that all is not lost, even despite your mistakes?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 27, 2011)

on the surface I can't understand why Aaron did all that he did, Maybe he was afraid of the people and what they would do, perhaps he though they would look for him for leadership and to place blame as they did so many times on Moses. I know that I have been blessed with so much and yet I make huge mistakes. Huge and I sit back and I can't understand why I did what I did, but God's grace, Thank God for God's grace and that my heart was still open and God could still use me and save me. I believe that Aaron's heart was still open and he was ashamed of what he did. Its kind of like us when we over come some things and end up falling back into our old habits even though we saw with our own eyes our rescue.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 28, 2011)

*Have you ever failed, even miserably, to live up to what you have been given? How can you get from Aaron’s example hope for yourself that all is not lost, even despite your mistakes? *
As a new Christian and I have been a Christian all my life but I don't believe I was a "christian" and I really don't call myself that even now. so let me say as a lost person and now found. I feel that I have been given so much and that I have so much to give back, I was lost for real and grew up in the church and was lost and I sense so many people like me that are desperate to know what the truth is and so I take every advantage to share what I have learned. Every advantage given to me to share why I believe and that sets me apart and makes me perculiar and I don't know at my age, I don't care what people think of me. But rejection hurts, it stings its painful it puts you outside of everything around you. it makes you doubt the truths you have been given. I believe that Aaron really struggle with rejection. Even though he knew the truth, he was fully equiped to stand firm with the people. But he choose not to be set apart from them. I have learned that the world is very difficult to overcome at times, but being on my knees help me see that even though I face rejection and I haven't faced rejection to the point of being abused, but in facing that rejection that I am not alone, That God has promised to be with me even when I close my eyes in death as long as I fight on the Lords side, I won't be alone and I can face it. I can over come. We can overcome if we remain faithful. Even if its just you alone. Like Joseph, who in Egypt didn't know that he served a strange God. El-Shaddia and Jesus was alone until he went to the Cross. So when we make a mistake we ask God to forgive us, Thanking Jesus for the blood, to restore us to right fellowship with him and we keep it moving.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 28, 2011)

Notice, too, in the texts the idea of the priests bearing various things (Exod. 28:12, 29, 30, 38, 42). This, of course, is a crucial theme in the whole plan of salvation, which the priesthood and sanctuary symbolized: the idea of Jesus, our Substitute, bearing in Himself our sins and taking upon Himself the punishment for them. All of this was foreshadowed through the sanctuary service and the clothing of the priests, filled with symbolism that represented the character and work of Jesus in our behalf.

I can't wait to hear from you guys this is a mystery to me, I am still learning about the garments.
*Hebrews 8*

*The High Priest of a New Covenant*

*1* Now the main point of what we are saying is this: We do have such a high priest, who sat down at the right hand of the throne of the Majesty in heaven, *2* and who serves in the sanctuary, the true tabernacle set up by the Lord, not by a mere human being


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 28, 2011)

*Exodus 28:15-30 (New American Standard Bible)*
 15"(A)You shall make a breastpiece of judgment, the work of a skillful workman; like the work of the ephod you shall make it: of gold, of blue and purple and scarlet material and fine twisted linen you shall make it. 

 16"It shall be square and folded double, a span in length and a span in width. 

 17"You shall mount on it four rows of stones; the first row shall be a row of ruby, topaz and emerald; 

 18and the second row a turquoise, a sapphire and a diamond; 

 19and the third row a jacinth, an agate and an amethyst; 

 20and the fourth row a beryl and an onyx and a jasper; they shall be set in gold filigree. 

 21"The stones shall be according to the names of the sons of Israel: twelve, according to their names; they shall be like the engravings of a seal, each (B)according to his name for the twelve tribes. 

 22"You shall make on the breastpiece chains of twisted cordage work in pure gold. 

 23"You shall make on the breastpiece two rings of gold, and shall put the two rings on the two ends of the breastpiece. 

 24"You shall put the two cords of gold on the two rings at the ends of the breastpiece. 

 25"You shall put the other two ends of the two cords on the two filigree settings, and put them on the shoulder pieces of the ephod, at the front of it. 

 26"You shall make two rings of gold and shall place them on the two ends of the breastpiece, on the edge of it, which is toward the inner side of the ephod. 

 27"You shall make two rings of gold and put them on the bottom of the two shoulder pieces of the ephod, on the front of it close to the place where it is joined, above the skillfully woven band of the ephod. 

 28"They shall bind the breastpiece by its rings to the rings of the ephod with a blue cord, so that it will be on the skillfully woven band of the ephod, and that the breastpiece will not come loose from the ephod. 

 29"Aaron shall carry the names of the sons of Israel in the breastpiece of judgment over his heart when he enters the holy place, for a memorial before the LORD continually. 

 30"(C)You shall put in the breastpiece of judgment the [a](D)Urim and the Thummim, and they shall be over Aaron's heart when he goes in before the LORD; and Aaron shall carry the judgment of the sons of Israel over his heart before the LORD continually.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 28, 2011)

Exodus 28:12

 12"You shall put the two stones on the shoulder pieces of the ephod, as stones of memorial for the sons of Israel, and Aaron shall (A)bear their names before the LORD on his two shoulders (B)for a memorial. 
Exodus 28:29

 29"Aaron shall carry the names of the sons of Israel in the breastpiece of judgment over his heart when he enters the holy place, for a memorial before the LORD continually. 


Exodus 28:30


 30"(A)You shall put in the breastpiece of judgment the [a](B)Urim and the Thummim, and they shall be over Aaron's heart when he goes in before the LORD; and Aaron shall carry the judgment of the sons of Israel over his heart before the LORD continually. 

Exodus 28:38

 38"It shall be on Aaron's forehead, and Aaron shall (A)take away the iniquity of the holy things which the sons of Israel consecrate, with regard to all their holy gifts; and it shall always be on his forehead, that (B)they may be accepted before the LORD. 

Exodus 28:42

 42"You shall make for them (A)linen breeches to cover their bare flesh; they shall reach from the loins even to the thighs.


----------



## blazingthru (May 1, 2011)

The name of the book is JOSEPH by Terri L. Tivash.  Excellent book, I hated to finish it, I really did it was so good and so many times I had to stop and pray.  Really!, I was so blown away by somethings that were happening and I just had to stop and pray as I read the book and Thank God, just thank God for all that he is doing. How he works out things for our good and at the time it doesn't make any sense at all. None, but it all comes together if we trust God and I certainly recommend this book to everyone that wants to draw closer, nothing is like the word nothing but this is an excellent book about Joseph and his character. I am getting ready to start her other books because that is how good she is as a writer, you just can't put it down. you'll find yourself going over the story in the bible again and again.


----------



## JinaRicci (May 2, 2011)

*LESSON 6 *April 30 - May 6

 Elijah’s and Elisha’s Mantle  * 

*Read for This Week's Study: 1 Kings 19:1–19; 2 Sam. 10:3, 4; Ezek. 16:15, 16; 1 Kings 21:21–29; 2 Kings 2:1–18. 

Memory Text: “For godly sorrow worketh repentance to salvation not to be repented of: but the sorrow of the world worketh death” (2 Corinthians 7:10).*

Few biblical characters have had a more colorful existence than the prophet Elijah. What an incredible story of faith, of trial, and of God’s overwhelming power in this world. 
Today, in Judaism at least, he still looms large. In fact, in Jewish tradition he has been glorified more than perhaps any other biblical figure.

Each Passover, for instance, a special cup of wine is filled and put on the Passover table. During the Passover itself, the door of the house is opened, and everyone stands in order to allow Elijah the prophet to enter and drink. At circumcisions, a chair, “the chair of Elijah,” is set aside as part of the ceremony. Also, as the Sabbath ends, Jews sing about Elijah, hoping he will come “speedily, in our days . . . along with the Messiah, son of David, to redeem us.”

An example of Elijah’s prominence in Jewish thinking is found in the Gospel, when Peter says that some had thought Jesus Himself was Elijah (Matt. 16:14).

This week we’ll look at Elijah and the mantle he wore and see what spiritual lessons we can draw from him and it.


----------



## blazingthru (May 2, 2011)

“A Still Small Voice”

Elijah’s life, recorded in first and second Kings, includes instances where he bravely faced kings and their threats on his life. There was, however, one notable exception—the time when, scared by threats from a nasty queen, he ran for his life.

In 1 Kings 18, he called down fire from heaven onto Mount Carmel, had the prophets of Baal slaughtered, and warned Ahab of the approaching rain. The power of the Lord came upon him, and after he tucked his cloak into his belt, he ran ahead of Ahab for the 20 miles to Jezreel.

By the next chapter, however, this same man of God appears in a whole new light.

Read 1 Kings 19:1–4. What lessons can we take from this passage regarding how, no matter what our relationship with God has been, no matter what great triumphs of faith we have experienced, none of us are immune to deep spiritual lows? Notes

I love the story of Elijah, very, very much.  I know what its like to feel alone, having no one believe what you believe and struggle to overcome that feeling of loneliness and I believe this is what Elijah felt just overwhelmed that there was no one to take on work that was given to him, no one to share. Or so he thought, Everyone needed something, but no one had anything to give. Now my life cannot compare to the burden that Elijah carried. But God was with him, spoke to him directly. What did Elijah think, he had to take on the world? I guess at times I feel like that.  When I find myself alone in a room standing in a corner looking up.  I hear that small voice, what are you doing here?  Then I regroup and go face the new challenge of the day. God is with us if no one else is. He is our strength, our reliever, our healer our best friend. I like this lesson and intend to complete the entire lesson.


----------



## blazingthru (May 2, 2011)

The Lord, though, wasn’t done with Elijah, not even after his rather desperate and somewhat pathetic prayer. He still gave Elijah powerful evidence of His love for him and His interest in Elijah’s life.

Read 1 Kings 19:5–19. What is the significance of Elijah’s wrapping his face in the mantle? Notes
*Exodus 3:6 (New American Standard Bible)*

 6He said also, "(A)I am the God of your father, the God of Abraham, the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob " (B)Then Moses hid his face, for he was (C)afraid to look at God. 
It’s fascinating that though Elijah saw a great wind, an earthquake, and a fire, none of these caused him to wrap his face in his mantle. It was only the presence of the Lord in “a still small voice” that brought this response to him—a response of fear, respect, and self-protection.

What Elijah needed to learn was that, mighty and moving though these forces be, they do not of themselves portray a true picture of the Spirit of God.Elijah heard the voice of the Lord in a quiet and subtle way telling him what to do, and it was this voice that he obeyed.
How can we learn to recognize the voice of the Lord speaking to us? More important, however, is this question: do you obey what you hear, or do you squelch that “still small voice” speaking to your soul? What does your answer tell you about yourself?  
I know at times I don't want to do what the Lord tell me to do, there is maybe a person anywhere that needs a comforting touch or this person may be crying. I feel a desire to go and comfort them but I am extremely uncomfortable touching people. Oh its strong my fear of rejection that I cannot follow it through, would you believe I use to be a nurse it was there I realize I did not like touching people. I know the lord is leading my out of this fear. Because I am surrounded by touchy feely people


----------



## blazingthru (May 2, 2011)

The Change of Garments

After the magnificent demonstration of God’s power at Mount Carmel, Elijah complained that he was the only one left who loved the Lord. The Lord, it seems, ignored Elijah’s whining, but when he finished his speech, the Lord then gave him instructions: he was to anoint two kings and Elisha.

Following the Lord’s directions to find a successor, Elijah went to the farm of Shaphat, Elisha’s father, and found Elisha plowing with oxen. Maybe Elijah waved to Elisha to get his attention, and Elisha stopped his work and waited to hear Elijah’s message.

*Read 1 Kings 19:19. How was the call of Elisha demonstrated there in the field?* Notes


----------



## JinaRicci (May 4, 2011)

It's very interesting to me that Elijah was taken up to heaven but he wasn't exactly perfect... I like how the lesson points out that no matter our relationship with God, we all like Elijah go through spiritual lows. (1 Kings 19: 1-4)  This was a great man of God who still struggled!  Considering what God had brought him through and the miracles worked through him, it seems crazy that he would run b/c of Jezebel's threat and then ask God to take his life. But God knew his heart.

I like how God just ignored his prayer request and then later asked him "What are you doing here?" Then he tries to explain...funny.  Elijah did learn though after he ran away and God appeared to him in the still small voice.  This story to me is another demo of the importance of the relationship & the Christian journey that builds our character in preparation for heaven.  It's something that we cannot achieve on our own.


----------



## divya (May 7, 2011)

*Happy Sabbath ladies! *

Elijah's and Elisha's Mantle

I personally loved the symbolism in Elijah casting his mantle onto Elisha signifying the _sacred calling_, as the lesson words the occurrence. As discussed in Thursday's lesson, it is the same mantle that Elisha took with him after Elijah was taken into heaven, that he used to part the waters in 2 Kings 2. Wednesday's lesson importantly points out that "His tearing of his clothes also could have been symbolic of his getting rid of his own and putting on Elijah's." 

This made me think about what we are to put on when we accept our calling as Christians. While all are not specifically garments, we must get rid of our own garments and put on the "armor of God."

*Ephesians 6:11 - 17*



> 11Put on *the whole armour of God*, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.
> 
> 12For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.
> 
> ...



One may also view this armor of God as akin to the power of God that Elisha was seeking in order to carry out his Godly calling. So may we all put on the armor of God that we might also receive the power to finish the work ahead!


----------



## Jenibo (May 7, 2011)

*MAY 7-13 In The Shadow Of His Wings*


> This week we will meditate with David through his Psalms on how God shelters us and covers our sin.


Oooooh this looks good 
I confess that Bible study has been a struggle for me these past couple weeks....looks like I missed some good stuff!


----------



## blazingthru (May 8, 2011)

Divya its soo good to see you on here again and as always you make an excellent point. 

Guys, I am so sorry I am now in the Bible Bowl and I haven't had a chance to go over the study this week, Though I must tell you, I love the story of Elijah and wish they would make a movie about it and include Elisha, I know there are cartoons, but I mean really, I would love, love to see the fire come down out of heaven.  I want to see how God took care of Elijah for three years. Amazing. Anyway, I will be back I will go over my lesson this week and follow up. Please pray for me, I am starting so late in the game and I have what six weeks to go over 7 books in the bible. I am still excited.  Please pray that I can remember in detail each book that I study everyday. I encourage everyone if they can to join the Bible Bowl, there are no losers, and your life will be deeply enriched. Plus we can really, really discuss some things. I can only tell you a few of the books we are studying because I don't have the others with me right now but Exodus, Mark, Obadiah, Psalms, Titus I think that's all I can remember. So please pray for me. I'll tell you a few of the things I am doing. I am reading on line, I am studying my bible, I am listening to the bible on my cell phone and I just purchased the CDs for my IPOD or MP3 for my IPOD so I can listen to it at night. You know what is so funny, I can't wait to do it everyday. I know its for the challenge but really who cares, I am learning and expanding my knowledge of the scriptures, because unlike before, I am eating and sleeping the scriptures. I am not doing research right now. Time to do some other things. I guess we will see.


----------



## JinaRicci (May 10, 2011)

Hi Ladies- everyone who is reading and/or posting.  It's great to hear from you!  This lesson is so amazing!  Wow-wow-wow.  Jenibo- I hear you, I've been missing out on so much by not making it to Sabbath School so this study with all of you is so helpful.  

My thoughts from the lesson today: 

David concealed his sin with Bathsheba but God covered it.  When he kept silent and didn't ask forgiveness, he was tortured (Psalm 32:3,4) but once he confessed, he was forgiven and restored (vs 1, 2). 

I see the powerful imagery in the process that David goes through.  His sin is covered but the child dies.  Why did God allow an innocent child to die?  David prayed & fasted for his child to live but once the child dies on the 7th day, he accepts it.  He gets up, takes a bath, changes his clothes, eats, worships God and begins the process of restoration.  He explains to everyone confused that there is nothing more he can do since the child is already dead. 

I think God allowed the child to die, symbolic of the way that he allowed His own Son to die for our sins.  Our sins are covered but the price had to be paid by someone who was sinless.  After the child dies, David takes steps towards restoration.  It's so interesting & no coincidence that David in Psalm 51 specificaly uses the words 'wash me and I will be whiter than snow' long before baptisms began.  So his symbolic bath & changing of clothes is like our sins being washed away and us being awarded new robes of righteousness. 

Before Jesus died, he asked his disciples in Gethsemane to watch & pray with him (Matt 26:36-46).  "Watch and pray that you may not enter into temptation. The spirit indeed is willing, but the flesh is weak." It sounds like Jesus was praying two prayers- one for his Father to remove the cup of death if at all possible and one for his disciples (& all of us really) to remain faithful till the end.  

I think David's prayer for his child not to die is similar but once God's answer was given he accepted it just as Jesus accepted His fate.  The big difference of course is that our eternal fate is sealed upon our death.  David's reaction to me, points out that all the prayer, fasting & watching needs to be done before we die.  We are asked to watch & pray and guard every avenue of our heart because all it takes is one small sin- maybe something that we keep in the dark even from ourselves.  The lesson earlier this wk points out that David had forgotten how easy it was for 1 little stone to fall a giant (Goliath) and with that 1 little glance at Bathsheba, he was on the path to falling.

What do you think?


----------



## divya (May 15, 2011)

Jina, 

What an insightful post. I completely agree with everything you have said. Thank you for pointing out the similarity between the death of the innocent child and the death of Jesus for our sins. A sad yet beautiful illustration of what would later be done for all of us. 

Just wanted to add that David, despite his wrongdoing, must have really known his God and understood that sin often has grave consequences. By bathing, changing his clothes and worshiping the Lord, it shows that he truly had and understanding of how God deal with us as human beings, restoring the repentant heart.

For me, David's actions are inspiring. I had to ask myself, is that what you react when you sin, suffer the consequences of your own sins and go to the Lord for forgiveness? Or do you sometimes wallow in guilt and other emotions even after pleading for God's forgiveness? 

Honestly, I cannot say that my reaction always mirrors that of David. It showed me that perhaps placing more emphasis on justification and sanctification would have a positive effect in my life.


----------



## JinaRicci (May 15, 2011)

divya- amazing & so true!  Thank you! I wallow in guilt and shame and that keeps me from accepting that I am really forgiven and acting like I am restored.  It's a trick to keep us in that great divide and many give up thinking that they could never overcome and be restored. But nothing can separate us from the love of God.


----------



## JinaRicci (May 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies, We're onto Lesson 8! Garments of Splendor *May 14 - 20 

*Read for This Week's Study*: Isaiah 1–5, 6:1–8, 51:6–8, 61, Luke 4:16–20. 

*Memory Text: “I delight greatly in the Lord; my soul rejoices in my God. For he has clothed me with garments of salvation and arrayed me in a robe of righteousness, as a bridegroom adorns his head like a priest, and as a bride adorns herself with her jewels” (Isaiah 61:10, NIV).  *


----------



## JinaRicci (May 18, 2011)

From Tuesday's Lesson (Garments that do not last) Isaiah 51:6-8

Read Isaiah 51:7, words addressed to those who know what is right, who have God’s law in their hearts. What should that mean to us today?

How does having the law in our hearts help us know what is right? Is knowing what is right enough in and of itself to cause us to do right, or is more needed? If so, what?


----------



## blazingthru (May 23, 2011)

this is a great question. I will be back with a my responses.


----------



## blazingthru (May 23, 2011)

Isaiah 51:7 (New International Version)

 7 “Hear me, you who know what is right,
   you people who have taken my instruction to heart:
Do not fear the reproach of mere mortals
   or be terrified by their insults. 

Now I have not study this in detail, but having the law of God in my heart means that I have study it, I have mediated on it and I understood its purpose.  So in that case, its easier for me to follow it then it is for the other person who has to keep going back to see what is right or what is wrong or who cannot decided even knowing the answer. It is written in my heart, I accept it and I believe it and I have decided that I would live my life according to it. its no longer a burden to me it is great pleasure to me because not only am I pleasing God and I am securing my place with God, I will achieve my greatest desire, which is to be with God. Knowing the law and accepting the law and knowing that God is protecting you, this is the reason for the law in the first place. It is for my protection, my safety, my long life. I know there is a consequence for breaking the law as well. I obey the law because I want to please God, I want to be an obedient child and I want the lord to continue to bless and keep me.


----------



## JinaRicci (May 25, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks blazingthru.  I like what you said and that makes it very clear for me. 


Ladies- where y'all at? We're on to lesson 9: A Brand Plucked From the Fire http://www.ssnet.org/qrtrly/eng/11b/less09.html

*Memory Text: “Behold, I have caused thine iniquity to pass from thee, and I will clothe thee with change of raiment” (Zechariah 3:4).  *


----------



## blazingthru (May 25, 2011)

When I read this text, I am so amazed at how merciful God is, He is going to take my past sins, ignorance and my willful sin away and cover me give me clean robes, and throw out my filthy rags. How wonderful our God is and we could never be worthy enough. 
Also this is something else I am studying. Its throw off fear and put on faithfulness, When we fear we give power to Satan and he is allowed to use our fears as a way to attack us. Yes exactly,  As Christians we throw out fear as we throw out sin and put on cleanliness and put on faithfulness to our one and only God.


----------



## Jenibo (May 28, 2011)

I came across this website for sda young adults. They have open discussions about the quarterly lessons. http://www.sabbathschoolu.org/index.php I haven't scoped the whole site but from what I saw it was pretty cool. I found this on the sda official website under Sabbath School- where they have other categories like Women, Men, and Children.
ETA: The open discussions are video podcasts o


----------



## JinaRicci (May 29, 2011)

Thank you Jenibo!!!  That site is awesome.  I am hooked.  What do you think about the example he gave in the intro of this week's lesson of the producer's tribal clothes given by his in-laws representing acceptance into their family much like the prodigal's son clothes? 

This should help us a lot with our lesson studies. 

*Lesson 10: The prodigal's new clothes*

Read for This Week's Study:  Gen. 4:1–8; 25:25–34; Luke 15:4–32; John 11:9, 10; Rom. 5:12–20. 

*Memory Text: But we had to celebrate and be glad, because this brother of yours was dead and is alive again; he was lost and is found” ’ ” (Luke 15:32, NIV).*

From today's lesson: Read Luke 15:12. What lesson can we learn from how the father reacted to the son’s request? What does that tell us about how God relates to us? 

Also, what do you think about free choice in light of the fact that unlike our earthly parents, God knows for certain the consequences of the choices we make?


----------



## Jenibo (May 29, 2011)

JinaRicci I haven't watched the new lesson yet, but when I get off work tomorrow I'll chime in


----------



## JinaRicci (May 31, 2011)

Today's lesson 'You _can_ go home again' was very helpful to me.  You know, sometimes we drift away and we feel so disconnected from God that it feels hopeless, like we could never get back home.  But in Luke 15:20, the father in the parable saw his wayward son coming a long way off, had compassion and ran to meet him to bring him back home.  

From studying that, I don't think we need to have it all figured out- the path back to safety.  We just need to make the choice and begin moving in the right direction and God will in His mercy lead us back home.


----------



## Jenibo (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok im caught up on the lessons but my phone won't let me watch this week's video and I'm not by a computer right now. One question... who writes these questions at the end of the study?! Lol got me over here examining my life, feeling convicted and what not lol. The question was 





> Who among us, at times, hasn't been really sorry, not so much for our sins but for the consequences of them, especially when we get caught?



There have definitely been times I felt bad for doing a sin ONLY because the consequence was too much to deal with. Because I wasn't truly repentant of the actual sin itself, I would think of ways to do the sin and achieve a different /lesser consequence.  If the prodigal son didn't hit rock bottom, resorting to eating with pigs while remembering how good he had it in his father's house, there's a chance he would have continued in what the Bible calls "riotous living".
Think about it.  If he had by some chance found a way to make more money he could've continued to support his lifestyle- what reason would he have to go back home? 

The lesson then asks





> why not choose to avoid the sin and spare yourself all the sorrow and the repentance that (one hopes) will follow?


 lol


----------



## Jenibo (Jun 1, 2011)

Oook so you can watch videos OR listen to an audio of the weekly lessons. JinaRicci I've never looked at at it in that way before! His producer's inlaws could have given him any ole shawl but because it was special from their own tribe, to me it shows TRUE acceptance. The prodigal son was on his way home ready to accept the fact that his father may only accept him as a servant after all he had done. Imagine how he must've felt to see his father welcoming him with the finest coat the family had! Once again true acceptance. 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## JinaRicci (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, this is great Jenibo! ITA with you on having to hit rock-bottom sometimes.  These questions are really hard.   Well, hopefully we would choose not to do the sin because we remember the consequences, we've seen them in other people's lives or because we love God so much that we can't stand to be separated from Him. 

I didn't remember that the prodigal son expected only to be a servant.  Good point!  That must have been something to be welcomed back like that.  Like you said, this really shows the True Acceptance that we are given by God.  We don't get a trial period and we're not placed on the sidelines because of our mistakes.  We are welcomed back fully into the fold. Amazing!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 1, 2011)

Ladies - I have been reading the study lessons in this thread and have been truly blessed!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jenibo (Jun 1, 2011)

PinkPebbles Praise God!!  I hope you continue to follow along with us and share your input as well.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jun 2, 2011)

Yay PinkPebbles!!  It's nice to hear from you.  Glad that this is a blessing!  Yes, please join in whenever you can, it will make the discussion even richer.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies, How are you?  Sorry I've been sick this week. Last week's study was wonderful.  What stuck with me the most is that the robe that the father gave the prodigal son wasn't earned.  The other son was mad that he wasn't rewarded but it's not about how much time we put in.  Salvation is free. 

So... we're on the 11th lesson!!

The Wedding Garment

*Memory Text:  “There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit ” (Romans 8:1).  *

Catching up with yesterday's lesson "Without a Garment" (Matthew 22): 

If you had been invited to the Royal Wedding a couple mos ago, what possible reason would you have given for not attending??? And if you did go, you would have most likely chosen something fashionable to wear based on the appropriate dress code.  That would cost you some $$$, so would it be worth it?


----------



## JinaRicci (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey, Hope you are enjoying your studies.  I'd like to hear from you though...  

Lesson 12

*Memory Text: “For she said, If I may touch but his clothes, I shall be whole” (Mark 5:28). *



> In one sense, it shouldn’t be all that surprising that we can glean so many lessons from clothing in the Bible, should it? After all, clothing is so much a part of us; clothing can say a lot about us and who we are, even when no voice is heard. Rightly or wrongly, we often make judgments about others by what they wear or how they wear it.
> 
> This week’s lesson will look at the question of clothing, all in the context of Jesus. We’ll explore the woman who believed, rightly so, that all she had to do was touch His clothes, and she would be healed. Then there’s Jesus, laying aside His garment in order to wash the feet of His disciples. Next we’ll look at the high priest who, standing before the Lord, rent his own garments in an act that sealed the haughty ruler’s doom. Then there’s Jesus in the garments of mockery, put on Him by the Roman soldiers. And finally we’ll look at the soldiers casting lots for Christ’s garment, thus fulfilling an ancient prophecy.
> 
> Just clothing, yes; yet full of symbolism and meaning, for sure.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Guys I been so busy doing this and that and nothing at the same time. I am going to sabbath school tomorrow so I am excited, I never get out of here early enough to go and so I am going to make sure I get there, Anyway. I haven't had a chance to read the lessons this week and so i am going to sit down and go over them and post my comments.  I am so glad this thread is continuing. I wish we did this week so I have something to say thats profound and so I will try my best to keep up with this post so we can help one other and hopefully bless others.


----------



## tyrablu (Jun 24, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> Hey Guys I been so busy doing this and that and nothing at the same time. I am going to sabbath school tomorrow so I am excited, I never get out of here early enough to go and so I am going to make sure I get there, Anyway. I haven't had a chance to read the lessons this week and so i am going to sit down and go over them and post my comments.  I am so glad this thread is continuing. I wish we did this week so I have something to say thats profound and so I will try my best to keep up with this post so we can help one other and hopefully bless others.



I started off strong with studying my lesson and then slacked off majorly. I have next quarter's lesson, and I vow to do better. This thread was really enlightening. We should try to keep it up into the upcoming quarters.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 25, 2011)

I wanted to share something with you guys. Its almost time for me to get ready and head out to service. Happy Sabbath everyone. Gods special blessings on you this day.
I been reading this book, I just got it and it has had some impact on me. My mind is always churning. I always felt that when God was handing down blessings he forgot me. I haven't been blessed with anything, I can see his blessings on my children and their talents but where is mine. Well I know how God is blessing me, he has given me a heart to serve and to have compassion on others. It took me a while to see what all that meant. butI am forever thinking of ways that others can be blessed and so I have it on my heart to become a prayer warrior and its really funny. I do not like to pray outloud at all. I have a prayer partner we pray at 5:30 am each morning except for weekends we pray at 8 am. I am looking to get another prayer partner for 5 am. I am a morning person. So anyway that requires that I pray outloud and since we do this all the timeI have become use to it. But I feel I am not praying effectively and I truly want to and so I been thinking about it more and more and so I purchased this book called Passionate Prayers by Brenda Walsh. I am a fan of her, and her sisters anyway. I really enjoy when they cook on 3ABN and when they sing. I get such a kick out of viewing them. so I purchased her book. both battered and abused and this prayer book. I only been reading the prayer book because its such a good and wonderful book its basically her testamony. Her sharing how much she prays and how God blesses her prayers and I am just so overwhelmed at how wonderful God is and we think we are not blessed but just to have a bed and blanket is a blessing. Just to have four walls is a blessing. Just to take shower without having to kills bugs is a blessing. Oh my goodness my desire to pray about everything was truly enhanced. I want to be able to pray about all circumstances without fumbling around for the words. I am making green smoothies, it was on my heart to pray about the blender and pray over the food and the cups so that each person will feel the healing powers instanty. Now I say that because I never felt anything I just dranked the smoothie its affect came later, but others feel it as soon as they drank it. I thought they were making it up but they were not. They were serious it happened to many times for me to not believe it. It is my desire to see healing powers in the members of my church I am making it because we pray each morning for healing for my prayer partners husband and it just came over me that I can make him a smoothie if he likes it perhaps he would consider doing the raw diet for 30 day that might change his life. he might be more wiling to listen to some of the things I like to share about the healing powers in the greens. God has given us everything we need on this very earth. Everything. I didn't think God could see me as an individual person but he really does and he has blessed me. I just forget to count my blessings. So I wanted to be able to pray more for people but I dont' have the right words. oh sometimes I hear others pray and I just want to weep they can call down angels from heaven with flaming swords to guard homes, who would have thought of such a thing. some of those prayers I would like to have recorded because I would love to just sit and listen to them. oh it sounds silly but really I would. So it is now my desire to become a pray warrior and so now the journey begins. I hope you guys don't mind me sharing something thats going on in my life. As I draw closer to God I start to see how easy it is to overcome things I once thought was impossible for me. So continue to pray for this thread and for each other as my prayers are with you all.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 25, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> I wanted to share something with you guys. Its almost time for me to get ready and head out to service. Happy Sabbath everyone. Gods special blessings on you this day.
> I been reading this book, I just got it and it has had some impact on me. My mind is always churning. I always felt that when God was handing down blessings he forgot me. I haven't been blessed with anything, I can see his blessings on my children and their talents but where is mine. Well I know how God is blessing me, he has given me a heart to serve and to have compassion on others. It took me a while to see what all that meant. butI am forever thinking of ways that others can be blessed and so I have it on my heart to become a prayer warrior and its really funny. I do not like to pray outloud at all. I have a prayer partner we pray at 5:30 am each morning except for weekends we pray at 8 am. I am looking to get another prayer partner for 5 am. I am a morning person. So anyway that requires that I pray outloud and since we do this all the timeI have become use to it. But I feel I am not praying effectively and I truly want to and so I been thinking about it more and more and so I purchased this book called Passionate Prayers by Brenda Walsh. I am a fan of her, and her sisters anyway. I really enjoy when they cook on 3ABN and when they sing. I get such a kick out of viewing them. so I purchased her book. both battered and abused and this prayer book. I only been reading the prayer book because its such a good and wonderful book its basically her testamony. Her sharing how much she prays and how God blesses her prayers and I am just so overwhelmed at how wonderful God is and we think we are not blessed but just to have a bed and blanket is a blessing. Just to have four walls is a blessing. Just to take shower without having to kills bugs is a blessing. Oh my goodness my desire to pray about everything was truly enhanced. I want to be able to pray about all circumstances without fumbling around for the words. I am making green smoothies, it was on my heart to pray about the blender and pray over the food and the cups so that each person will feel the healing powers instanty. Now I say that because I never felt anything I just dranked the smoothie its affect came later, but others feel it as soon as they drank it. I thought they were making it up but they were not. They were serious it happened to many times for me to not believe it. It is my desire to see healing powers in the members of my church I am making it because we pray each morning for healing for my prayer partners husband and it just came over me that I can make him a smoothie if he likes it perhaps he would consider doing the raw diet for 30 day that might change his life. he might be more wiling to listen to some of the things I like to share about the healing powers in the greens. God has given us everything we need on this very earth. Everything. I didn't think God could see me as an individual person but he really does and he has blessed me. I just forget to count my blessings. So I wanted to be able to pray more for people but I dont' have the right words. oh sometimes I hear others pray and I just want to weep they can call down angels from heaven with flaming swords to guard homes, who would have thought of such a thing. some of those prayers I would like to have recorded because I would love to just sit and listen to them. oh it sounds silly but really I would. So it is now my desire to become a pray warrior and so now the journey begins. I hope you guys don't mind me sharing something thats going on in my life. As I draw closer to God I start to see how easy it is to overcome things I once thought was impossible for me. So continue to pray for this thread and for each other as my prayers are with you all.


 
Blazingthru - thank you for sharing your testimony. I love to pray, believe in the power of prayer, and witnessed God move on behalf of prayers. 

Last night my friend shared her testimony that she had been healed of lupus. She said her doctor could not explain the report but we know it was God's healing power. My friend had a church intercessory prayer team praying and believing for total healing! 

I also believe that it's a blessing that you want to be a prayer warrior; allow the Holy Spirit to lead and He will give you the right words (the word of God) to pray effectively.

Be Blessed.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you so much pinkpebbles, I have to tell you, I am really going throught some things and I have to pray longer and harder. My car died last night and its somewhere in the neighborhood.  I have to get it tolled and hope they can fix it. I am not working and I am living off my savings and thats not good and I really don't want any other issues, So this prayer request and desire is so on time. So on time. I got  up and did my prayers with my partner and told her all that is going on. I am still sitting in my house trying to figure out what to do. At the same time, I am thinking how Good God is. My son had t he car and thank God it was him driving instead of me. I would have really panic if the car had stalled on me. Thats the first blessing, second. It stalled in my neighborhood so its walking distance from my house, thank God for that. My son made it back home with no issues thank you Jesus. so now i have to resign myself to spending the money to have it tolled and pray that the damage is really minor. Its the tranmission. I just paid 2500.00 to get it fixed. Would you beleive they did not change the filter. All that money and the filter not being replaced could really destroy it why would they do that I really do not know.  so please pray that the damage is miminal and that I am able to do all I need to do without the car. thats the hardest thing trying to survive without a car and no help. I got a great church but no one lives nearby, those folks drive from all over to come to our services but dont live near by. Amazing.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey ladies, I have a request. I could really use some help with Bible Bowl are any of you in the bible bowl? I just need questions. We just started again. we advance so its in Michigan I think, I am not even sure. I only know of one book we are reading currently and I haven't been to out weekly meetings in a long time. Anyway the book is 1John, 2John 2John and Ezekiel. there are more but I don't know what they are. If you have time could you come up with some questions for me. I am trying to learn these books and John is so good, such a good read. But its hard for me to remember it all. Thanks so much for those who can help.  I truly appreciate and I am almost positive there is a blessing in there.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 27, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> Thank you so much pinkpebbles, I have to tell you, I am really going throught some things and I have to pray longer and harder. My car died last night and its somewhere in the neighborhood. I have to get it tolled and hope they can fix it. I am not working and I am living off my savings and thats not good and I really don't want any other issues, So this prayer request and desire is so on time. So on time. I got up and did my prayers with my partner and told her all that is going on. I am still sitting in my house trying to figure out what to do. At the same time, I am thinking how Good God is. My son had t he car and thank God it was him driving instead of me. I would have really panic if the car had stalled on me. Thats the first blessing, second. It stalled in my neighborhood so its walking distance from my house, thank God for that. My son made it back home with no issues thank you Jesus. so now i have to resign myself to spending the money to have it tolled and pray that the damage is really minor. Its the tranmission. I just paid 2500.00 to get it fixed. Would you beleive they did not change the filter. All that money and the filter not being replaced could really destroy it why would they do that I really do not know. so please pray that the damage is miminal and that I am able to do all I need to do without the car. thats the hardest thing trying to survive without a car and no help. I got a great church but no one lives nearby, those folks drive from all over to come to our services but dont live near by. Amazing.


 
Blazingthru - I will be interceding for you in prayer.  

You made a commitment to draw closer to God and a desire to be a prayer warrior so attacks will come to try and distract you. We all need covering, someone praying for us as we pray for others.

I pray that the mechanic shop will acknowledge his error in not changing your filter and that he will not charge you for the new repairs. May the Lord's supernatural grace be upon you in Jesus name. I pray that you will not lack any good thing (money, resources, employment, transportation, support, food, and love.) ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## tyrablu (Jun 27, 2011)

Is anyone interested in a thread for the new quarter: Worship?


----------



## JinaRicci (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies, It's wonderful to hear of how God is continuing to work in your lives and still blessing you and your loved ones despite all situations. I was having some health problems but Praise the Lord it's under control now. Sometimes I am afraid of praying aloud too blazingthru mostly because I don't want the devil to hear me being grateful for my blessings. But God has not given us a spirit of fear... so I am thanking God aloud and all the time for what I know is His healing of me. 

Yes- I want us to continue with the lesson studies. We just need to committ to these discussions so we get the most out of them. Does anyone want to take the lead in starting the new thread? I will support you fully.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for your prayers. Let me tell how good God is, First I just found out what is wrong with my car and they had my car since monday. I can't spell so bear with me. the differential pin was broken and put a large hole in the transmission, its done. its not covered under warranty. My prayer partner and I have been praying that it was covered and that its fixable and that the mechanicals would be honest. This is how good God is. He told me that its not covered under the warrantly but he has to honor it because he did not specify it in the agreement.  So the Lord God let it be known that there is no way it could be anything but him working this one out.  Now that man didn't have to tell me none of that. He could have just charged me and that was that, but he told me he needs to be morally right about it and fix the car. Thats from God and God alone.  God has been revealing himself more and  more though my prayers. I really apprecate your prayers and mines is with you all. Jinaricca, I am praying for healing for you. God is a great healer and I know he is going to work it out for your good. I won't hijack the thread anymore. okay on to the Lesson


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 30, 2011)

PinkPebbles said:


> Blazingthru - I will be interceding for you in prayer.
> 
> You made a commitment to draw closer to God and a desire to be a prayer warrior so attacks will come to try and distract you. We all need covering, someone praying for us as we pray for others.
> 
> I pray that the mechanic shop will acknowledge his error in not changing your filter and that he will not charge you for the new repairs. May the Lord's supernatural grace be upon you in Jesus name. I pray that you will not lack any good thing (money, resources, employment, transportation, support, food, and love.) ((((HUGS)))))


pinkpebbles,  THank you so much and your so right, I need to remember this everytime I start to go through something. But I will say the same prayer for you, we all need covering grace, and mercy and love and I am so grateful that I could get some things that were botheing me off of me in this thread.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 30, 2011)

Worship in Genesis: Two Classes of Worshipers  

   SABBATH AFTERNOON 

Read for This Week's Study: Gen. 3:1–13, 4:1–4, 6:1–8, 12:1–8, 22:1–18, 28:10–22, Titus 1:2. 

Memory Text: 

  " ‘Surely the Lord is in this place, and I did not know it.’ And he was afraid and said, ‘How awesome is this place! This is none other than the house of God, and this is the gate of heaven!’ " (Genesis 28:16-17, NKJV).

      It has been said that, as human beings, we need to worship something. What we worship . . . well, that is a different matter, though it is one fraught with exceedingly important consequences, especially in the last days, when two groups of worshipers are made manifest: *those who worship the Creator and those who worship the beast and his image. *
Yet, the seeds for that contrast can be seen early on in the Bible. In the story of Cain and Abel, two kinds of worshipers appear, one worshiping the true God as He is supposed to be worshiped and one engaging in a false kind of worship. One is acceptable, one is not, and that is because one is based on salvation by faith and the other, as are all false forms of worship, is based on works. It is a motif that will appear again and again throughout the Bible. One type of worship is focused solely on God, on His power and glory and grace, the other on humanity and on self.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 30, 2011)

Worship in Eden

Genesis 1 records the story of Adam and Eve in their new home. The Creator of the universe had just designed and formed a beautiful new planet, crowning His work with the creation of the first family. The world came from Him perfect; in its own unique way, earth must have been an extension of heaven.

Genesis 2:1–3 then adds another element: the setting apart and making holy of the seventh day, an act tied directly to His work of creating the heavens and the earth, the act that forms the foundation of the fourth commandment— a day set aside for worship in a special way. Though Scripture does not say, one could imagine the kind of worship that these sinless beings, in the perfection of creation, gave to their Maker, who had done so much for them. (Little did they know, at that time, just how much He would end up really doing for them!)

Read the tragic story of the fall in Genesis 3:1–13. What changes now took place in Adam’s relationship to his Creator? (vss. 8–10). How did Adam respond to God’s questions to him? (vss. 11–13). What does his response reveal about what had happened to him?
After the Fall a whole lot of elements that certainly were not there before suddenly appeared. Just like that, in a moment of disobedience, the entire moral fabric of these beings changed. Instead of love, trust, and adoration, their hearts were now filled with fear, guilt, and shame. Instead of desiring His holy presence, they hid from Him. For Adam and Eve, their relationship with God, which surely impacted how they worshiped Him, had been shattered. The close and intimate communion with God they once enjoyed _(Gen. 3:8)_ would now take a different form. Indeed, when God came to them, they “hid themselves” from His presence. So full were they of shame, guilt, even fear, they fled from the One who had created them.
What a powerful image of just what sin did—and still does—to us.
*Think about times in your life when some experience, perhaps some sin, made you feel guilt, shame, and the desire to hide from God. How did this affect your prayer life? What did it do to your ability to worship Him with your whole heart? Not a pleasant feeling, is it? *


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 30, 2011)

Now the serpent was more subtil than any beast of the field which the Lord God had made. And he said unto the woman, Yea, hath God said, Ye shall not eat of every tree of the garden? 2 And the woman said unto the serpent, We may eat of the fruit of the trees of the garden: 3 But of the fruit of the tree which is in the midst of the garden, God hath said, Ye shall not eat of it, neither shall ye touch it, lest ye die. 4 And the serpent said unto the woman, Ye shall not surely die: 5 For God doth know that in the day ye eat thereof, then your eyes shall be opened, and ye shall be as gods, knowing good and evil. 6 And when the woman saw that the tree was good for food, and that it was pleasant to the eyes, and a tree to be desired to make one wise, she took of the fruit thereof, and did eat, and gave also unto her husband with her; and he did eat. 7 And the eyes of them both were opened, and they knew that they were naked; and they sewed fig leaves together, and made themselves aprons. 8 And they heard the voice of the Lord God walking in the garden in the cool of the day: and Adam and his wife hid themselves from the presence of the Lord God amongst the trees of the garden. 9 And the Lord God called unto Adam, and said unto him, Where art thou? 10 And he said, I heard thy voice in the garden, and I was afraid, because I was naked; and I hid myself. 11 And he said, Who told thee that thou wast naked? Hast thou eaten of the tree, whereof I commanded thee that thou shouldest not eat? 12 And the man said, The woman whom thou gavest to be with me, she gave me of the tree, and I did eat. 13 And the Lord God said unto the woman, What is this that thou hast done? And the woman said, The serpent beguiled me, and I did eat.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 30, 2011)

*Think about times in your life when some experience, perhaps some sin, made you feel guilt, shame, and the desire to hide from God. How did this affect your prayer life? What did it do to your ability to worship Him with your whole heart? Not a pleasant feeling, is it? *

I know when I have committed some sin or there is something I should do and I do not do it. I don't have a connect with God at all. I  don't want to pray or read my bible or watch spiritual programs, and for me this is something I also want to do and so If I didn't think I was in sin I knew then that I was because I didn't want to be close to God.  But in my heart I hate for me to have this disconnect and so I find myself praying again, but not as strong as my usual prayers. I am concerned that God doesn't hear me, I know that he does because my phone rings and its my prayer partner calling for prayer at odd times of the day. I don't really want to pray, but she needs to and so we pray and she prays for me and then you know its gets better. Didn't God say when two or three or gather I am surely there with you. Amen he is because when I acknowledge that I need him and I need forgiveness, its like my burdens come right off of me and I feel totally free. 
I wanted to add oh how my heartbreaks for Eve, you can believe that Adam was very upset with her and their situation. Now they have to leave, now they have to watch an animal that they loved be sacrifice so that they could have clothing and now they have to work and work hard. THey still commune with God but not like before. Each time they go before God they have to sacrifice, kill an animal for their sins. Right here and now I have never killed an animal, I would have a breakdown if I had to from this point on I can imagine how hard that was to face your sins on that level for all of your life.  Thank God that Jesus came when he did.


----------



## Laela (Jun 30, 2011)

As am I... 




PinkPebbles said:


> Ladies - I have been reading the study lessons in this thread and have been truly blessed!
> 
> Thanks for sharing


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 2, 2011)

Worship in Genesis: Two Classes of Worshipers – Lesson 1


This will be an interesting quarter as we look deeper into the subject of worship. Undoubtedly, we will touch on the disputes regarding proper worship that have existed since the days of Cain and Abel. Our challenge will be to go beyond the recitation of facts such as “Cain’s offering was inferior”. During this series of lessons we want to look closer at the attitude of a worshipper both inside and outside of “church”.

As referenced in this week’s lesson material, Jacob, after realizing that he was in the presence of God, built an altar and worshipped. It is here that we see the key ingredient in worship; realizing the presence of God. That sounds so elementary but I must be the first to admit that sensing God in my weekly corporate worship exercises is not always the case. My senses are stimulated and my emotions are moved but does that equal the sensing of God’s presence? Not always.

I imagine that the religious ceremonies of the Jewish nation during the time of Christ were impressive. From the priest’s garments to the magnificence of the temple, everything pointed to the importance of the worship ritual. But the Bible sadly records, “He came unto his own, and his own received him not.” John 1:11 We look back and marvel that the chosen people, who were immersed in religious ceremonies and lived their daily lives revolving around the promise of the coming Messiah, could be blind to His presence.

Ellen White, in the book The Story of Jesus, sheds light on their mindset, “Among the Jews, religion had come to be little more than a round of ceremonies. As they had departed from the true worship of God, and lost the spiritual power of His word, they had tried to supply the lack by adding ceremonies and traditions of their own. Only the blood of Christ can cleanse from sin. Only His power can keep men from sinning. But the Jews depended upon their own works and ceremonies of their religion to earn for them salvation. Because of their zeal for these ceremonies they thought themselves righteous, and worthy of a place in God’s kingdom. But their hopes were fixed on worldly greatness. They longed for riches and power, and these they expected as the reward for their pretended piety.” SJ pg 59.

The sad state of the Jews gives me reason to examine why I do what I do when it comes to worship. Is my worship built around getting something from God or giving something to Him? Am I participating primarily in the weekly worship service in order to roll my burdens away? Am I hoping to have a spiritual experience of praise that bypasses my spiritual need for repentance and deliverance from sinful habits and practices? Why do I do what I do?

We find that with Cain and Abel the difference was in their attitude towards God and worship. Yes, there is extreme importance in how we do what we do, i.e., reverence and decorum. But most importantly is why we do what we do. We will have ongoing differences of opinion regarding styles of worship. Some feel that only musical instruments and tempos that were in use during biblical days are to be used today, thousands of years later. Some feel that hands must always remain in laps and others that hands are to be raised and clapped. Some feel that emotions are to be left untouched and others that emotions are to be engaged; the more the better.

Wouldn't it be tragic that while we engage in passionate debates about how best to worship God we miss His presence entirely? This quarter, let us take the time to examine more closely why we do what we do. Let our prayer be, “Search me, O God, and know my heart: try me, and know my thoughts: And see if there be any wicked way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting”. Psalms 139:23, 24

Here are a few Hit the Mark questions for this week’s lesson discussion:

What does the word “worship” mean to you?

Why do you believe Cain refused to comply with the sacrificial requirement? (see Patriarchs and Prophets Pages 71, 72)

If Cain had kept his same attitude towards God/worship/offerings but complied outwardly, would his sacrifice have been accepted by God?

Why do you answer yes or no?

If worship is about me personally connecting with God why should I engage in corporate/ group worship?

We close this week with Jesus’ parable dealing with our attitudes and worship: Two men went up into the temple to pray; the one a Pharisee, and the other a publican. The Pharisee stood and prayed thus with himself, God, I thank thee, that I am not as other men are, extortioners, unjust, adulterers, or even as this publican. I fast twice in the week, I give tithes of all that I possess. And the publican, standing afar off, would not lift up so much as his eyes unto heaven, but smote upon his breast, saying, God be merciful to me a sinner. I tell you, this man went down to his house justified rather than the other: for every one that exalteth himself shall be abased; and he that humbleth himself shall be exalted. Luke 18:10-14

I found this blog on praizevision.com


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 5, 2011)

A God-given Faith 

2011-07-05 


To another faith by the same Spirit; to another the gifts of healing by the same Spirit. 1 Corinthians 12:9.

Faith, too, is the gift of God. Faith is the assent of man’s understanding to God’s words, that binds the heart to God’s service. And whose is man’s understanding, if it be not God’s? Whose the heart, if it be not God’s? To have faith is to render to God the intellect, the energy, that we have received from Him; therefore those who exercise faith do not themselves deserve any credit. Those who believe so firmly in a heavenly Father that they can trust Him with unlimited confidence; those who by faith can reach beyond the grave to the eternal realities beyond, must pour forth to their Maker the confession “All things come of thee, and of thine own have we given thee” (1 Chronicles 29:14).

No man has a right to call himself his own. And no man possesses any good thing that he can call his own. Every man, every thing, is the property of the Lord. All that man receives from the bounty of heaven is still the Lord’s. Whatever knowledge he has that in any way helps him to be an intelligent workman in God’s cause is from the Lord, and should be imparted by him to his fellow men, in order that they, too, may become valuable workmen. He to whom God has entrusted unusual gifts should return to the Lord’s storehouse that which he has received, by freely giving to others the benefit of his blessings. Thus God will be honored and glorified....

Heavenly bestowed capabilities should not be made to serve selfish ends. Every energy, every endowment, is a talent that should contribute to God’s glory by being used in His service. His gifts are to be put out to the exchangers, that He may receive His own, with usury. The talents that fit a man for service are entrusted to him not only that he may be an acceptable worker himself, but that he may also be enabled to teach others who in some respects are deficient.—


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 5, 2011)

*Worship and the Exodus:
Understanding Who God Is*​
Exod. 3:1–15; 12:1–36; 20:4, 5; 32:1–6; 33:12–23.

The people of Egypt, in order to supply themselves with food during the famine, had sold to the crown their cattle and lands, and had finally bound themselves to per-petual serfdom. Joseph wisely provided for their release; he permitted them to become royal tenants, holding their lands of the king, and paying an annual tribute of one fifth of the products of their labor. But the children of Jacob were not under the necessity of making such conditions. On account of the service that Joseph had rendered the Egyptian nation, they were not only granted a part of the country as a home, but were exempted from taxation, and liberally supplied with food during the continuance of the famine‖

(p. 241).  ―*While in Egypt the Hebrews had plenty of food to eat and land to build homes on. They had all they needed to make life comfortable. We could say that they were living a dream life*.

After centuries of being slaves in Egypt, the Hebrews lived like the Egyptians. Moses‟ mother raised him from birth until about the age of 12, teaching him the values of the true God. But when Pharaoh‘s daughter took him as her own son, she educated him in all the wisdom of the Egyptians‟ ” (Acts 7:22, NIV). He remained in court with her for 40 years before he fled to Midian.

What influences was Moses subject to during those 40 years that molded his mind and habits?‖ 
●―Why was it important that he be away from these influences for a time?●―How did time alone with God in Midian prepare Moses for the challenges ahead of him?
●―What does his experience at the burning bush teach us about the nature of true worship?

1. How can prosperity help or hinder our relationship with God?

2. How can adversity/need/poverty help or hinder our relationship with God?

3. How can today‘s culture influence our understanding/acceptance of God‘s spiritual values?

4. Why were the Israelites so attracted to the pagan gods? What can we learn from their mistakes?

5. Romans 12:1 says, ―In view of God‘s mercy, to offer your bodies as living sacrifices, holy and pleasing to God—this is your spiritual act of worship‖ (NIV). How should mercy relate to how we worship God


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 5, 2011)

*Is it really essential to understand [God] in order*
*to worship Him?*

Before I post the rest, I want to share my thoughts . I could not really worship God with an open heart because I didn't know God, I didn't understand him and I thought it was silly to require that we love a God that we know nothing about. My view of God was in my review of my relationships with others with my parents who I didn't like as a child. I Loved them and I fear them but my fear outruled my love for them. Was our God like that? I had a fear of God but not love and that fear didn't prevent me from doing wrong things it prevented me from doing to many wrong things are the very very wrong thing. But yes we need to understand God in order to Worship him properly. What a blessing it s to know he has provided for us his character, his glory, his longsuffering and his mercy. 

*In *Mere Christianity, C. S. Lewis expounded on God’s unknowableness by arguing that the God dimension, so to speak, is fundamentally other.1 It is as if we live in a two-dimensional world—able to comprehend anything from a line to a square on a piece of paper—whereas He dwells in a three-dimensional world, a more complex reality. Our square is His cube. We can see only one face, when, in reality, there are six. Given His unknowable quality then, is it really essential to understand Him in order to worship Him?
When Paul visited Athens, it became clear to him that the Athenians worshiped many gods, at least one of which they knew nothing about (Acts 17:23). Some scientists, as Einstein did,2 believe in an impersonal force they may call “god” that is behind the undisputable wonders of the natural world. Perhaps you have friends who believe in a “god” of some form and pray to it despite having no proof of revelation other than their own personal beliefs. So it is possible to worship what we do not understand. The only problem is that our God wants to be understood (John 4:22, 23).
The Exodus account is packed with God’s self-revelation, most ostensibly in His Ten Commandments. He hears Israel’s cry. He delivers Israel from


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 5, 2011)

bondage. He shows them His might at the Red Sea and then at Sinai, where He reveals the values of His kingdom. He could have chosen to accept their worship when they knew Him as a pillar of cloud, a raging fire, a gale-force, sea-splitting wind; but that is not all He is. He wants to be worshiped in spirit and in truth (John 4:23) because that way we can have a real relationship with Him now and forever more—especially forever more, when we will join Him in the 3-D glory of heaven (1 Cor. 13:12).
____________
1. C. S. Lewis, “The Three-Personal God,” in Mere Christianity, http://ldolphin.org
/CSLtrinity.html (accessed August 12, 2010).
2. Rich Deem, “Did Einstein Believe in a Personal God?” Evidence for God. http://www
.godandscience.org/apologetics/einstein.html#FovJAuNxEQ6G (


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 5, 2011)

“I AM means an eternal presence; the past, present, and future are alike with God. He sees the most remote events of past history and the far distant future with as clear a vision as we do those things which are transpiring daily. We know not what is before us, and if we did, it would not contribute to our eternal welfare.”1
“Christ was using the great name of God that was given to Moses to express the idea of the eternal presence.”2
“And God said to Moses, ‘I AM WHO I AM.’ And He said, ‘Thus you shall say to the children of Israel, “I AM has sent me to you” ’ ” (Exod.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 5, 2011)

*Let not money be made a god*​It is the glory of God to be merciful, full of forbearance, kindness, goodness, and truth. But the justice shown in punishing the sinner is as verily the glory of the Lord as is the manifestation of his mercy.
“ ‘Thou shalt worship no other god: for the Lord, whose name is Jealous, is a jealous God.’ The Lord God of Israel is jealous for his honor. How, then, I inquire, does he regard the inhabitants of this world, who live in his house, and from his liberal treasury are provided with food and clothing, but who never so much as say ‘Thank you’ to him? They are unmindful of his goodness. They are like the inhabitants of the antediluvian world, who were destroyed because they worked continually in opposition to their Creator.”3
“Let men worship and serve the Lord God, and Him only. Let not selfish pride be lifted up and served as a god. Let not money be made a god. If sensuality is not kept under the control of the higher powers of the mind, base passion will rule the being. Anything that is made the subject of undue thought and admiration, absorbing the mind, is a god chosen before the Lord. God is a searcher of the heart. He distinguishes between true heart-service and idolatry.”4


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I hope that is some good infor for us to discuss, I know this sabbath i am going to be ready for my class, since I am not going to camp meeting. Boo.  but next year I will be ready and head to camp meeting for atleast a weekend.  Amen.  God bless you all lets discuss when you get a chance.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 16, 2011)

*Conformity, Compromise and Crisis in Worship*
Counterfeit Worship

In 1 Kings 11, Ahijah came to Jeroboam, Solomon’s servant, with a message that he would become king over ten of the tribes of Israel (vss. 26–31). But the prophet made it clear to Jeroboam that his success would depend on his faithfulness to God’s commandments (vss. 37, 38).

Unfortunately, Jeroboam listened only to what he wanted to hear and he forgot the conditions of success. He was all too ready to lead in the revolt (1 Kings 12:16–20), and almost immediately he took steps to prevent his subjects from returning to Jerusalem to worship.

Read 1 Kings 12:25–27. What does this tell us about the power and influence worship can have on the human mind? 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Look at the account of Jeroboam’s setting up a counterfeit religion that would eventually separate Israel from the worship of the true God in Jerusalem (1 Kings 12:25–33). Notice how this new worship resembled the worship of the true God and at the same time contradicted most of the clear counsel of Yahweh:

1. Offered sacrifices and ordained non-Levite priests

(vss. 31–33).

2. Made calves of gold to worship (vs. 28).

3. Made Bethel a place of worship (vs. 29).

4. Made Dan a place of worship (vs. 29).

5. Instituted a rival feast to the Feast of Tabernacles (vs. 32).

6. Built shrines on high places (vs. 31).

Counterfeit money cannot deceive unless it looks like the real thing. Thus, Jeroboam knew that his false worship must have many of the same elements of worship that the people were accustomed to, though he eventually declared, pointing to the golden calves, “ ‘Here are your gods, O Israel, which brought you up from the land of Egypt!’ ” (vs. NKJV).

It is so easy from our perspective today to look back and wonder, How could they have fallen into such blatant apostasy? On the other hand, humans have an incredible capacity to deceive themselves (it is all part of our fallen and corrupted nature), and we deceive ourselves if we think we are not just as vulnerable as they were back then. Look at yourself, your lifestyle, your mode of worship. What might you be doing that is, in principle, not a whole lot different from what happened here? How willing are you to make changes, if need be?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 16, 2011)

The bible will be changed. it will no longer be the bible we  have come to love, we must be diligent in our studies of the scriptures. 

JERUSALEM (AP) — A dull-looking chart projected on the wall of a university office in Jerusalem displayed a revelation that would startle many readers of the Old Testament: the sacred text that people revered in the past was not the same one we study today.
 An ancient version of one book has an extra phrase. Another appears to have been revised to retroactively insert a prophecy after the events happened. (http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/M/ML_ISRAEL_BIBLE_DETECTIVES?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULTMATTI FRIEDMAN Associated Press The Associated Press Friday, August 12, 2011 5:38 AM EDT)


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 16, 2011)

I also wanted to comment on the lesson.  Worship this month has really been an issue, some are upset that we have gospel music, I actually got upset at the person because I thought she was being narrow minded, but after some things happen in my life over the last week, I have since changed. I enjoy gospel music very much but I have a different feeling when we sing from the hymns or the older songs that are not in the book, but are very encouraging nonetheless.  I say that because when I hear Gospel music it makes me want to move.  sometimes, not often, I feel guilty as if I shouldn't want to actually dance to these songs, something itsn't right here.  It made me take a look at J.Moss, Kirk Franklin and even Donald McClurklin.  I will come back to discuss more on this.


----------



## dicapr (Aug 16, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> I also wanted to comment on the lesson. Worship this month has really been an issue, some are upset that we have gospel music, I actually got upset at the person because I thought she was being narrow minded, but after some things happen in my life over the last week, I have since changed. I enjoy gospel music very much but I have a different feeling when we sing from the hymns or the older songs that are not in the book, but are very encouraging nonetheless. I say that because when I hear Gospel music it makes me want to move. sometimes, not often, I feel guilty as if I shouldn't want to actually dance to these songs, something itsn't right here. It made me take a look at J.Moss, Kirk Franklin and even Donald McClurklin. I will come back to discuss more on this.


 
You have to ask yourself what is prompting you to want to move-is it in praise or because of the beat.  There is one gospel song I have that affects me to the point that I am almost shouting.  It is not because of the beat but the message.  It is if my deepest prayers, desires, and wishes for my relationship with the Lord have been set to music.  It is praise unto God.  There are other songs that have a great beat that my brother calls everyday gospel music.  It is great to use that bounce to clean the house or excercise to.  Its work music.  Then there is Sabbath music that is more worship oriented. It is about how the music affects you not the beat or the age of the song.  Hymns were once contemporary music.  Most individuals have different emotional reactions from hymns from condiditoning not because they posses or enhance a deeper sprituality.  Hearing hymns takes me back to growing up in the church, learning reverence for the house of God, my grandmother singing hymns, ect.  It is this association with the music gives it a different feeling.  However, life experence has giving me special and deep associations with some contemporary music also.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 17, 2011)

It is so easy from our perspective today to look back and wonder, How could they have fallen into such blatant apostasy? On the other hand, humans have an incredible capacity to deceive themselves (it is all part of our fallen and corrupted nature), and we deceive ourselves if we think we are not just as vulnerable as they were back then. Look at yourself, your lifestyle, your mode of worship. What might you be doing that is, in principle, not a whole lot different from what happened here? How willing are you to make changes, if need be? 

I realize that sometimes some Gospel music is a counterfeit of the real thing. You think your praising God but sometimes the music the beat takes you in another directions and really. J. Moss music does that and some of Kirk Franklin, he really doesn't' have any barriers he will sample just about anything and have anyone perform with him.  Mary,Mary forget it. I won't listen to none of their new stuff. If I find myself bopping to the music like I use to when I listen to secular music, then I am done right then and there and the problem is by the time I realize it I love the song and caught up in it.  Even TV programs. I watch a program called Battle of Faith and the couple no longer have cable because the wife could easily be caught up with the programs and movies.  I had to think about that, I have to reexamine  my life and the choices I make. I get into a good program and don't want nothing to interfere with that.  That program does not edify the Lord at all.  However, I am careful about what I do watch and I go to the movies rarely.  Here are some examples I have seen of Worship that could be consider counterfeit, Music top of the list, Style of dress, more and  more I am seeing cleavage exposed and I did not have mines exposed but I had a tank under my dress and the man who I was talking to, eyes kept going there and this sister doesn't have much but it bothered me, i was thinking maybe I am not covered up enough. sexy shoes, someone said how can shoes be Sexy, I was like for real? you don't think so? I see it all the time. There use to be a thing called Hooker shoes and everyone seems to have forgotten that, apparently there is no such thing now but to see it at church is not right. Tight fitting hug your body dresses.  Instead of service they coming to see a show. 

Dicapr, for me its changing. I think there is a time and place for everything and if  my daughter heard me say this she would be so upset, but I think some gospel music should not be played during Divine worship service it just should not. If its going to lead you to praise God then yes but if its leading you to want to get up and shake with the  music then no.  You know some of  it is just the same thing with secular only the words are different but it doesn't matter. Music is hypnotic you can go in a trance with music and sometimes the words never reach your mind. Satan is the author and he can control us through music and I am so aware of it, even subtle music his demons can get in and change your entire worship service. I just want to praise God with my whole heart and give Satan none of the praise.  I don't want to give him a foothold in my life any longer.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 17, 2011)

*Elijah and the Prophets of Baal*

Things went from bad to worse in the north, especially when it came to the question of worship under the reign of Ahab and Jezebel. It is against this background (see 1 Kings 17–19) that we come to the famous story of the confrontation between Elijah and the prophets of Baal. It is here where we can see just how far compromise had taken them.

*Read 1 Kings 18. Notice the difference in “worship styles” between Elijah and these false prophets. What lessons might we take away that could be relevant for ourselves today and the whole question of worship*?   

It must have been quite a scene: these prophets of Baal wailing, leaping, crying (who knows what kind of music might have accompanied their ritual?), prophesying, even cutting themselves and spilling their own blood as part of their worship of Baal. These were certainly hyped-up people, full of zeal and passion for their faith and their god, a zeal and passion that testified to the sincerity of their beliefs.

Today, too, some Christian worship services could remind one at times of something like this: a lot of emotion, a lot of hype, and a lot of noise. Though we want to avoid worship services that remind people of funerals, we also do not want worship services that remind them of priests of Baal at Mt. Carmel either. Some seem to think the more sounds they make, the louder the music, the more emotional excitement generated, the better the worship service. Yet, that is not what worship is about.

Perhaps one of the most important lessons from this account is that all worship must be focused on the true Lord, on the Creator. True worship needs to be grounded in the Word of God, pointing the worshiper to the Lord and His activity in history. In contrast to all the bedlam of the priests of Baal, Elijah prayed a simple prayer, “ ‘Hear me, O Lord, hear me, that this people may know that thou art the Lord God’ ” (vs. 37). This was no “Elijah show.” It was about worshiping the true God in contrast to any and all false ones, regardless of the form they take.

Our worship services should always present worshipers with the question that Elijah asked Israel. “ ‘How long will you waver between two opinions? If the Lord is God, follow him; but if Baal is God, follow him’ ” (vs. 21, NIV). Our worship experience should force us to look inside our hearts and see where our true love and devotion are: on the Lord or on anything else.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 17, 2011)

I wanted to comment, I use to visit this church and sneak out when they begin to pray. I loved everything about the service, it was nice it understandable but this actually was just womans prayer breakfast, but I hated the prayer. Hated it.  Why? I grew up Baptist and Methodist. so I was use to people getting the "holy Spirit" its a sight to see and not a very pleasant experience it invoked fear in me. Anyway. I switch to Methodist and then later to non demoninational.  Which I loved I loved non- demonation because it involved, in  my opinion, many different styles of worship and people from all walks of life. It was  peaceful and to me I felt safe. So when I went to visit this Church and they begin to pray, I felt a presence in the room it was not good. I didn't feel a good presence at all.  The woman begin to yell loudly and moan and lay on the floor it was horrible to me. I couldn't stand it.  I continue to go to many of their events but when they started to pray I was out of there, until I realize I can not do this anymore. I felt such a presence that it was sufficating me. Their style of worship reminded me the worship of Baal, why did I go back?  my friend was very devout, very and she was never phased by shocking news to herself or her future and I wanted what she  had, but that church was not the church for me.


----------



## dicapr (Aug 17, 2011)

Blazingthru, I know that your realization about gospel music is embraced by many in the church. However, I hope that you remember that your reactions to certain types of music may not affect the next person the same way. I often find the music in our churches mournful and without praise. I actually dislike most traditional music. If it were not for the upbeat gospel music I probably wouldn't listen to gospel music at all. I did not grow up outside the church clubbing and booty shaking. Because of that I do not have the same issues with the "world" mixing in with my praise music. ( Even though most R&B acts stole their style from the church and not the other way around). It is important to realize that everyone is not being taken back or just vibing with the beat when listening to gospel music. It is placing your issues on the back of someone else rather than realizing that the problem comes from within you. I am not against traditional hymns in the service, but I think it is sad that our church cannot meet everyones needs. Not everyone likes hymns or traditional music. It doesn't mean that they are not focusing on God or the words. Should they not be allowed to enjoy service and praise God because others have issues? If I have learned to endure traditional music I think that other members can endure how I praise the Lord through music from time to time.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 17, 2011)

No I am not saying get rid of the gospel. Just some of it.  what I love about my church service is we have different music each week, I love that. I must say that many folks do complain when the gospel choir performs and thats a shame we only hear them once a month. What I am saying is some Gospel music does not edify God at all, it gives us the illusion that it is worship music but its not the kind of music we worship God with that is all I am saying.  Of course this is my opinion and I am still working it all out.  Now I really enjoy hymn sabbath because its very, very filled with melodies.  It is something to hear. I don't like traditional churches where everyone sits like a stone.  No not saying that. Because my spirit would not be able to endure a dead church for five minutes.  When I was a child in Alabama you would hear the ushers/people walking home from service singing By and by or peace be still those old songs. There are so many we sing and clap and we just have a good time. I like those songs. We usually do not have music its just us singing. We sing those songs on Hymn sabbath. Woke up this morning with my mind set on Jesus.  part of the praise and worship and then we sing some hymns. My girls think thats boring but I do not I actually like it. I don't know all the hymns of course but I love the rich tones of those singing around me and I try hard to ignore those who sing off key.. However, I will share my opinion here, I dont think I should share my opinion with the entire church until I did more research and feel is value, right now I just have an opinion


----------



## dicapr (Aug 17, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> No I am not saying get rid of the gospel. Just some of it. what I love about my church service is we have different music each week, I love that. I must say that many folks do complain when the gospel choir performs and thats a shame we only hear them once a month. What* I am saying is some Gospel music does not edify God at all, it gives us the illusion that it is worship music but its not the kind of music we worship God with that is all I am saying.* Of course this is my opinion and I am still working it all out. Now I really enjoy hymn sabbath because its very, very filled with melodies. It is something to hear. I don't like traditional churches where everyone sits like a stone. No not saying that. Because my spirit would not be able to endure a dead church for five minutes. When I was a child in Alabama you would hear the ushers/people walking home from service singing By and by or peace be still those old songs. There are so many we sing and clap and we just have a good time. I like those songs. We usually do not have music its just us singing. We sing those songs on Hymn sabbath. Woke up this morning with my mind set on Jesus. part of the praise and worship and then we sing some hymns. My girls think thats boring but I do not I actually like it. I don't know all the hymns of course but I love the rich tones of those singing around me and I try hard to ignore those who sing off key.. However, I will share my opinion here, I dont think I should share my opinion with the entire church until I did more research and feel is value, right now I just have an opinion


 

The bolded part is my issue. Christians often have the idea of if it is not spiritually uplifting to me it isn't to someone else. I remember one pastor preaching on the evils of Kirk Franklin and how his music was not edifying to God. The whole church was in agreement but me. When on member pulled me aside about why I disagreed with the "truth". I let her know that one time I was contiplating suicide and it was a song from Kirk Franklin that God used to remind me that he would get me through the difficult situation I faced. I know that God uses many different forms of music to minister to individuals. Just because it does not minister to one person's spirit does not mean it isn't a blessing (or in my case relaying a lifesaving message) for another Chrisitian. I guess that is why I am so passionate about this issue. On more than on occation this type "bad" gospel music has filled me with hope and the determination to continue on this life's journey. It bothers me that such sweeping judgements are being made because I have personally seen different. If it doesn't help you out spiritually or is a stumbling block spiritually for you I whole heartedly agree that you should not use it in your private worship life. But it is wrong to deny others of the blessings they recieve because you don't have the same experience.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 18, 2011)

I understand what you are saying. it doesn't change my point of view, others can view secular music the exact same way, we just do not agree.  When I found out I was pregnant with my son at 18 I was afraid and alone. Pop music was soothing to me soothing to my soul, I listen to it 247 with the radio on my belly, so of course, my son now has a problem with music. A problem because that was all I listen to when I was pregnant with him and its not pop music he listen too. He is a grown man and still struggling with it.  But again I was stating  my opinion about how I felt, your stating yours, I am not in agreement with you but it doesn't mean I do not respect your views.  It is my view of how music can be used as counterfeit in the worship service, You and I both know that Satan uses every device he can to deceive and Music is one of them.  Some people are affected by  music and some are not. I am very affected by music so I am careful of what I listen too.  I am very affected by watching TV programs. you know I see a movie that continues to bother me years and years later. I am not the end all, nor am I changing worship service, who am I to change the service no I am just more mindful of what is  going on in the music industry.  Also I don't expect you to understand my point of view as you said you did not go to the club or have those experiences but if you ever knew people that were in the club in the service watch how they behave during some gospel songs.  Shoot I watch how my parents react when they hear going to the go go.  Those songs take you back to a time and a place so for some people its a a struggle, separating their past life with their present life. 
Also you been a "believer" all your life, its only been three years for me I am still growing, I am still fired up and excited. I have far surpass many in my church that have been Advents for years and I am still working on catching up to others. Everyone has their own journey and own point of view.  This is what I am learning about music. Anchors of Truth had a great presentation on the music industry and Battle of Faith spoke about it and TV programs it was really good. I missed some of it and decided to go and by the DVDs because my son really wanted to know what is going on with the music and its affect on people.  I  hope Dicapr your still cool with  me although we cannot agree on this issue and I hope and pray your stronger in your faith now then you were back then and that you would offer your opinion on what you view as counterfeit in the worship service so we can continue with the lesson. I think its a great lesson.


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow- interesting discussion.   What I find very disturbing whenever these discussions are raised is how much gospel music is attacked vs other forms of religious music.  I don't hear the same arguments being made against Christian music including Rock & Contemporary no matter how much the rhythms mimic non-religious styles.  I grew up in the Caribbean where hymns were almost always sung and we had a struggle as teens to sing gospel music like Kirk Franklin's but somehow country style religious music for the older folks was fine.  

Somehow we have gotten the impression that if the song doesn't want to make us move then it's ok for church.  But slow songs don't automatically equal worshipful.  The lesson pointed out how David danced- that was a typical cultural response and we as Black ppl I think have been denying our culture in worship.  I'm not saying that we shouldn't be discriminating.  Lucifer was in charge of music in heaven so he has some serious tricks.  We need to ask for the Holy Spirit's discernment and apply to all music that is brought to church. 

Personally, I appreciate the different types of religious/Christian music and I think we need to make sure that we are providing a variety of musical styles during service.  Hymns can be great but they don't minister to everyone the same way.  Our worship should be fulfilling allowing all the members to express their worship to God.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree, I actually listen to Hillsong and they have a lot of Hard rock tones in their songs, I skipped them, the reason I said Gospel was because that is one of the great controversy I constantly hear about in Church and I did get offended. I love Gospel Music, however, there are some gospel music that I don't think or feel draws you close to God. But it is true so much other Christian music equals out to the same thing. I think we don't hear much about it because we do not play this type of music in our services and honestly, although we as a people are very eclectic in our choice of music. Who talks about it? At work (when I was working) my coworker who was white had her stations on R&B and I had mines on Pop music this is when I use to listen to it. She thought I was strange. 
Anyway, here is a song from Mary, Mary, I actually like the song to clean the house with. Not to hear in worship service, it can actually go two ways. The christian has to "believe" its about their walking in Christ because there is no real indication of that. Here is the lyrics
Mary Mary – Walking Lyrics

Tell me what you see when I pass by
 Shadow a cloud or a line in the sky
 Am I getting it wrong or am I getting it right
 Well all I can take it one, one step at the time

Look at me
 I’m trying
 Every day
 I fall down
 Make mistakes
 Get back up
 Try again
 Next time that
 See me

I’m walking I’m walking I’m walking
 I’m walking I’m walking I’m walking
 I’m walking I’m walking I’m walking
 I’m walking I’m walking I’m walking

Some people say walking takes too long
 But I say with walking you can’t go wrong
 Why should you rush all way through life?
 You won’t get very far running all the time

What does my life say about me
 Can anyone see
 Does it show I rock with the greatest?
 I can’t get back the time I spent
 Use the rest of it to show all the world how I made it


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 22, 2011)

http://youtu.be/b4t8jMxMgEc

The Greatness of the Lord, I love this gospel all your doing is praising God. 
Ricky Dillard And New G- God Is Great Lyrics

the greatness of the lord is inconceiveable
 the love that he shows is unconditional
 the power of the Lord is unbeatable great is the God we serve
 God is great! (repeat)And greatly to be praised.
 greatness of the lord is inconceiveable
 the love that he shows is unconditional
 the power of the Lord is unbeatable
 great is the god we serve
 God is great! (repeat)And greatly to be praised.


----------



## Laela (Aug 23, 2011)

@JinaRicci ITA with your comments on music.. great post. A song doesn't only have to be a slow song to be considered a worship song. We all *worship *with song/dance, timbrel and harps lol....and worship isn't only for church service or bowing down in solemn silence. Blazin' says she could be cleaning her house and listening to songs glorifiying God -- that is worship! 

I grew up in a COGIC church, on an island...folks at our church weren't feeling R&B-style Gospel..just the traditional Mahalia Jackson-type songs. Yet we still enjoy our calypso-style beats in service singing traditional Gospel songs, cow bell and all  (well, later our pastor banned the cow bell.. lol) For us, it was a cultural thing.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 23, 2011)

Laela said:


> @JinaRicci ITA with your comments on music.. great post. A song doesn't only have to be a slow song to be considered a worship song. We all *worship *with song/dance, timbrel and harps lol....and worship isn't only for church service or bowing down in solemn silence. Blazin' says she could be cleaning her house and listening to songs glorifiying God -- that is worship!
> 
> I grew up in a COGIC church, on an island...folks at our church weren't feeling R&B-style Gospel..just the traditional Mahalia Jackson-type songs. Yet we still enjoy our calypso-style beats in service singing traditional Gospel songs, cow bell and all  (well, later our pastor banned the cow bell.. lol) For us, it was a cultural thing.


 

Thank you so much Laela for your comments.


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Laela and blazingthru!  at the cowbell!!!!


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 25, 2011)

Read for This Week's Study: Isa. 1:11–15, 6:1–8, Isaiah 44, 58:1–10, Jer. 7:1–10, Mic. 6:1–8.Memory Text: 
  " ‘Who then is like me? Let him proclaim it. Let him declare and lay out before me what has happened since I established my ancient people, and what is yet to come—yes, let him foretell what will come’ " (Isaiah 44:7, NIV).
       Russian author Ivan Turgenev, in his story Fathers and Sons, put these words in the mouth of a character: “The life of each of us hangs by a thread, an abyss may gape beneath us any minute, and yet we go out of our way to cook up all sorts of trouble for ourselves and to mess up our lives.”—Fathers and Sons (New York, NY: Signet Classics, 2005), p. 131. 
Of course, the Lord offers a better way to live. He offer us the opportunity to follow Him, to love Him, to worship Him, and hence spare ourselves many of the problems that we would otherwise bring upon ourselves.
Yet, merely professing to follow the Lord is not what the Christian life is about. This week, we will look at what a few prophets said about those who thought that their “worship” of the true God, in the true temple on the true Sabbath day was all that mattered, regardless of how they lived the rest of the week. As the prophets show, this is a deception, a good way to “cook up all sorts of trouble for ourselves
A Thousand Rams?
Unlike every other religion, the religion of the Bible (both Testaments) teaches that salvation is by grace alone. Nothing we do can ever make us good enough to be accepted by God. Our good deeds, however well-intended, however Spirit-inspired, can never bridge the gap that sin has caused between God and humanity. If good works could save us, if good works could atone for sin, if good works could pay our debt before God, if good works could reunite fallen humanity with the Creator, then Jesus never would have had to die for us, and the plan of salvation would be something radically different than what it is.

As it stands, only the death of Jesus credited to us by faith, only the righteousness of Christ, which He wrought out in His life, which is then given to all who truly accept it, can save the sinner. Sin is so bad, so contrary to the basic principles of God’s government, which is based on love and free choice, that nothing less than the death of Christ could solve the problem created by sin.

All that being said, the Bible is clear that what we say, what we do, and what we think all matter, and these thoughts and actions reveal the reality of our experience with God.
With the above in mind, read* Micah 6:1–8. *What point is the prophet making here, especially in regard to the question of the sacrifices (part of the worship service in Israel), symbolic of the plan of salvation? How can these words be applied to us today? See also *Deut. 10:12, 13*
Those who claim to be children of God but who fail to show justice and mercy to their fellow men are acting out the spirit of Satan no matter how piously they may adhere to the forms of worship. On the other hand, those who walk humbly with their God will not neglect the principles of justice and mercy, nor will they scorn the proper forms of worship. God is looking for true worshipers who are willing to demonstrate their love for Him by obedient lives, motivated by humble hearts. What do all the right prayers, all the right styles of worship, and all the right theology mean if the person is nasty, unkind, arrogant, unjust and unmerciful to others?
What do you think is more important: correct theology or correct actions? Can you have your theology right and yet treat others in a poor manner? What hope can you cling to if, perhaps, you see yourself revealed in the above texts?
The Call of Isaiah
While Hosea, Amos, and Micah were warning Israel of their imminent danger, Judah seemed to be prospering under the reign of several good kings. King Uzziah (also known as Azariah) was known and respected among the nations for his wise leadership and accomplishments (see 2 Chron. 26:1–15). But, as often happens, his success became his downfall. Humility was replaced by pride and devotion by presumption (see 2 Chron. 26:16–21).
The people of Judah appeared to be prospering spiritually, as well. The temple services were well-attended with a formality of religious fervor. Yet, many of the same evils that afflicted the people of Israel were fast corrupting the kingdom of Judah. It is at this time that the Lord calls Isaiah to His special work.
Read Isaiah 6:1–8. Why do you think Isaiah would respond as He did (vs. 5) upon seeing a vision of the Lord? What important “theological” truth is revealed here


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 25, 2011)

Isaiah 6:1-8

1 In the year that king Uzziah died I saw the Lord sitting upon a throne, high and lifted up; and his train filled the temple. 

2 Above him stood the seraphim: each one had six wings; with twain he covered his face, and with twain he covered his feet, and with twain he did fly. 

3 And one cried unto another, and said, Holy, holy, holy, is Jehovah of hosts: the whole earth is full of his glory. 

4 And the foundations of the thresholds shook at the voice of him that cried, and the house was filled with smoke. 

5 Then said I, Woe is me! for I am undone; because I am a man of unclean lips, and I dwell in the midst of a people of unclean lips: for mine eyes have seen the King, Jehovah of hosts. 

6 Then flew one of the seraphim unto me, having a live coal in his hand, which he had taken with the tongs from off the altar: 

7 and he touched my mouth with it, and said, Lo, this hath touched thy lips; and thine iniquity is taken away, and thy sin forgiven. 

8 And I heard the voice of the Lord, saying, Whom shall I send, and who will go for us? Then I said, Here am I; send me.
Try to imagine Isaiah’s overwhelming reaction to this heavenly revelation of the glory of God. Suddenly, he sees his own sins and the sins of his people stand out in bold relief against the spotless purity and the majestic holiness of Almighty God. No wonder he reacted as he did! It is hard to imagine anyone doing otherwise.
Here we see played out before us a crucial and foundational truth regarding the state of humanity, especially in contrast to the holiness and glory of God. We see an attitude of repentance, of a willingness to acknowledge one’s own sinfulness, one’s own need of grace.
Think for a moment what our worship services would be like were they to elicit in the worshipers a sense that they have been in the presence of our Holy God, which in turn makes them deeply aware of their own sinfulness and need of His saving grace and cleansing power. Imagine if the singing, the liturgy, the prayer, and the preaching worked together in a way to lead us each time to faith, to repentance, to cleansing, and to a willingness to cry out, “Here I am; send me.” That is what worship should be about.
*Imagine yourself standing in the physical presence of Jesus. That is, if He were standing in the flesh right before you. What would your reaction be? What would you say? Or do? What about His promise to us in Matthew 28:20? What does that promise mean to us now, on a practical level?*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 29, 2011)

Read for This Week's Study: *Nehemiah 1, Jer. 29:10–14, Ezekiel 8, Daniel 3, Haggai 1, Zech. 1:1–6.*Memory Text: 

"Ye have sown much, and bring in little; ye eat, but ye have not enough; ye drink, but ye are not filled with drink; ye clothe you, but there is none warm; and he that earneth wages earneth wages to put it into a bag with holes" (Haggai 1:6).

It is very hard from our perspective today—removed as we are by more than one thousand nine hundred years from the final destruction of the Jerusalem temple—to understand just how significant the temple was in the Jewish nation’s national and religious life. It was the apex of worship, the center of their ethnic and religious identity. It was where the Lord said He would dwell and rule in the midst of Israel. It was where the follower of YHWH found cleansing, forgiveness, grace, and reconciliation. 
Because it was, truly, the Lord’s house, many people disbelieved the prophetic warnings that it would be destroyed by Babylon. How could the Lord allow His sacred temple to be obliterated? We only can guess at the shock when, indeed, as the prophets warned, the Babylonians razed it. And yet, even amid all the devastation, the Lord promised that the nation would be restored, the temple rebuilt, and Israel given another chance to fulfill her prophetic destiny.

This week we will look at some of the issues regarding worship during the time of the exile and, then, the promised restoration
*Son of Man, Have You Seen. . . ?” *

Apostasy does not happen overnight; whole peoples do not fall away in a day, a week, even in a year. The process is much slower; a little change here, a little compromise there; a little less rigidity in order to keep up with the times, or to be relevant, or to fit better with the trends of society and culture. Bit by bit, step by step, and, before long a whole nation is doing things that, perhaps a generation or two ago, would have been looked upon in horror. Such was the fate of the ancient Israel and Judah; such was the fate of early Christianity. Such can be the fate of any church, including ours, that does not carefully and jealously guard the sacred truths and practices given it by the Lord.

Read Ezekiel 8. As you read, realize all this was taking place in the sacred temple that the Lord had instituted, the very place where the Lord had promised to place His name. How could the people, the spiritual leaders, have fallen into such apostasy? What lessons can we learn from this for ourselves?
*Ezekiel 8:12*

New American Standard Bible (NASB)

*12* Then He said to me, “Son of man, do you see what the elders of the house of Israel are committing in the dark, each man in the room of his carved images? For they say, ‘The LORD does not see us; the LORD has forsaken the land


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't want to sound redundant, I can really only speak for myself If I am not consistently spending time with the Lord, I will become lost. Its so easy to happen it doesn't matter how much knowledge's I have received and how much I have studied if I am not consistently spending the time with the Lord in prayer in studying in sharing. I will become lost. Just yesterday I was actually saying someone should go and knock someone else upside the head. and I am not a violent person by no means. I was shocked at myself for saying it. I didn't mean it but to have said it was crazy. I said oh gosh I need to have some serious quite time. 
My daughters still struggle with fitting in. You know we do not wear much makeup or jewerly or any "loud" displaying ornaments. Which is totally fine with me since I am 100% natural, I wear no make up, no jewerly. I have notice that over time they have convinced themselves that nothing is wrong with a little here and little there. I believe that is how it starts in services a little change here and there and before you know it God is no longer invited in worship. I have been to many a service like that, the people are very, very unkind and unfriendly especially to guest and visitors that are of not normal standards. Its a shame. My daughter came to service with Jeans on well we use to go to service that way onceupon a time ago. we started going to these services, which I liked though I really felt it was a drive by service. Anyway, they glared us so hard and long we had to move, we were on the 3rd row. we had to go and sit in the back of the service, of course you know that was our last service there, I said if the spirit of the Lord is up in here I don't know where he is. But this is no longer the place for me.


----------



## dicapr (Aug 30, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> I don't want to sound redundant, I can really only speak for myself If I am not consistently spending time with the Lord, I will become lost. Its so easy to happen it doesn't matter how much knowledge's I have received and how much I have studied if I am not consistently spending the time with the Lord in prayer in studying in sharing. I will become lost. Just yesterday I was actually saying someone should go and knock someone else upside the head. and I am not a violent person by no means. I was shocked at myself for saying it. I didn't mean it but to have said it was crazy. I said oh gosh I need to have some serious quite time.
> My daughters still struggle with fitting in. You know we do not wear much makeup or jewerly or any "loud" displaying ornaments. Which is totally fine with me since I am 100% natural, I wear no make up, no jewerly. I have notice that over time they have convinced themselves that nothing is wrong with a little here and little there. I believe that is how it starts in services a little change here and there and before you know it God is no longer invited in worship. I have been to many a service like that, the people are very, very unkind and unfriendly especially to guest and visitors that are of not normal standards. Its a shame. My daughter came to service with Jeans on well we use to go to service that way onceupon a time ago. we started going to these services, which I liked though I really felt it was a drive by service. Anyway, they glared us so hard and long we had to move, we were on the 3rd row. we had to go and sit in the back of the service, of course you know that was our last service there, I said if the spirit of the Lord is up in here I don't know where he is. But this is no longer the place for me.


 

I'm sorry to hear that.  We can be so harsh on our young people.  We forget that they need to grow both spiritually and emotionally.  They will not be able to do that if we force them out of the church due to generational issues.  Many teens feel jeans are perfectly good to dress up in.  It is a generational issue that makes us feel uncomfortable with jeans in church.  My brother once pointed out that the designer jeans that some youth wear to church cost more than the Ross' dress those who are dressed appropriately are wearing.  They are bringing their "best" before the Lord-which is all He requires.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 14, 2011)

Worship “Contrary to the Law”​
Worship is not just about what you do in church on Sabbath. Worship encompasses aspects of our whole faith: what we believe, what we proclaim, how we act. Central to worship is the idea of the Lord as our Creator and our Redeemer. Everything about worship should flow from this fundamental and sacred truth. Again, worship is primarily about God and the actions of God in history. Authentic worship should draw participants into a closer walk with their Lord. It should lead us to a sense of awe, reverence, repentance, and love for Him and for others.

Though we always should be thinking about the Lord (Luke 21:36, Ps. 1:2), worship time should be something special, something unique. We cannot, however, rely on the church itself or on the worship leaders themselves to provide that kind of experience for us, however much of a role they can play. In the end, it comes down to ourselves and the attitude we bring to church with us on Sabbath.

At the same time, as we have seen all quarter, worship is a means to an end, not an end in itself. Our worship does not save us; rather, our worship is one of our responses to being saved.

*Read Acts 18:1–16.* What charge was laid against Paul, and what does that tell us about worship?


It is fascinating that Paul was charged with persuading people toward a different kind of worship, a worship “contrary to the law” (vs. 13). (Even the Jews who believed in Jesus at times leveled a similar accusation against Paul.) The point in Acts 18 is that these people were so caught up in tradition, so caught up in how things were done in the past, so caught up in the forms of worship, that when Paul presented them with the One who was the whole purpose of their worship, the One whom they worshiped without knowing it, the One whom all the worship services really pointed to—they rejected what he said. So caught up were they in the law itself, they missed the One to whom the law pointed.

Again, though our circumstances today are radically different than Paul’s were back then, we need to be careful to not allow our forms and traditions to get in the way of what our faith really should be about. Any worship that does not lead us directly to the Cross is misguided.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 14, 2011)

2.Another Evangelistic Meeting


1.Read Acts 17:16-21. What kind of reaction is Paul getting to his preaching? (It seems to range from skeptical to mildly curious.)


1.Would things be different if Paul had high power Holy Spirit working with him?


2.If you skim over Acts 17:22-31, you will see that Paul preaches the gospel to them based on the evidence of nature. His message is similar to Peter's at Pentecost. Peter cited the Bible and Paul cites nature. Read Acts 17:32-34. How many converts does Paul have? (Just a few.)


1.Peter had high powered Holy Spirit and 3,000 conversions. Paul did not have it and had a few conversions. Is something wrong with Paul? (Read Acts 9:17. Paul (Saul) is "filled with the Holy Spirit.")


2.Read Acts 18:4-5 and Acts 18:8-11. Who is with Paul in his evangelistic preaching? (We fault Paul for not having the power connected with Pentecost, but God says that He is with Paul's preaching.)


3.Since God says that He is with Paul in his preaching, why is high power Holy Spirit not present?


3.Advice on High Power Holy Spirit


1.Read 1 Corinthians 13:1-3. What is the relationship between spiritual gifts and love for others? (We are told not to lose sight of the goal. The true goal is not high powered Holy Spirit. These gifts of the Holy Spirit are tools to advance the gospel. The heart of the gospel is loving God and our fellow humans. Matthew 22:37-40.)


2.Read 1 Corinthians 14:1. What attitude should we have about high power Holy Spirit? (We should desire (and pray for) all the power of the Holy Spirit that God is willing to share. But, we need to recognize that the gifts of the Holy Spirit are tools for us to bring others into the Kingdom of God.)


3.Friend, will you fervently pray not only that high power Holy Spirit will be given to you and to your church, but that the Spirit will give you a heart of love towards others?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 17, 2011)

*Read for This Week's Study: Job 42:1–6, Rev. 1:13–18, Revelation 13, 14:6–12, 19:1–5.*Memory Text: 

*"And they sung as it were a new song before the throne, and before the four beasts, and the elders: and no man could learn that song but the hundred and forty and four thousand, which were redeemed from the earth" (Revelation 14:3).* 
      Few books of the Bible hold as much mystery and fascination as does Revelation. It is filled with incredible images of beasts and dragons and fire and earthquakes and plagues and armies and frogs and cities and falling stars and so forth. 
And yet, amid all the drama, the theme that repeatedly appears is worship. Whether dealing with the final crisis regarding those who worship the beast and its image, or revealing beings in heaven who sing praises to God, Revelation comes back again and again to worship: worship of Him who “liveth for ever and ever” (Rev. 5:14), worship of Him “which art, and wast, and art to come; because thou has taken to thee thy great power, and hast reigned” (Rev. 11:17), and worship of the One who is to receive “glory and honour and power” (Rev. 4:11).

In short, Revelation reveals what we have been looking at all quarter: that the Lord alone, our Creator, our Redeemer, our Judge–is worthy of our worship and praise.  


*Study this week's lesson to prepare for Sabbath, September 24. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SUNDAY September 18 

“_I Fell at His Feet as Dead”_

Perhaps one of the greatest revelations we have been given of the majesty and power of God has come to us through astronomy. Most of the ancients had no idea of the size and expanse of the cosmos. In the twentieth century, with the incredible advances in various telescopes, we have been given a view of the universe that most of the ancients would have been baffled by. Indeed, we ourselves are baffled by it, by the size, by the distances, and by the incredible number of galaxies and stars. We barely can wrap our minds around it all.

And here is the amazing thing: only something greater than the cosmos could have created the cosmos, in the same way that only something greater than a painting could have created the painting. Thus, the God whom we worship, the God whom we serve, is the Creator of the universe; hence, He is “greater” than it all.

*Who, then, are we in contrast to such a God?*

Read Revelation 1:13–18, John’s depiction of Jesus, as revealed to him there. What is his reaction, and why would he react that way? How is the Cross presented here?  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Read Job 42:1–6. How does Job’s reaction compare with John’s?  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Though both these men were given only a partial revelation of the Lord, what they saw was enough to greatly humble them. There was fear, reverence, awe, and a sense of repentance in their reactions. How could there not be? They were getting a view of the Creator of the universe; more so, they were sinful beings getting a view of a sinless and holy God. No doubt, a realization of their own sinfulness, their own unrighteousness, their own filth, rose up in them before the presence of the Lord.

How should our worship services elicit in us a similar reaction? That is, shouldn’t we be given a sense of the presence of God, which should humble us? At the same time, how crucial that the Cross be lifted up before us as our only hope of salvation.   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MONDAY September 19 

Holy, Holy, Holy . . . 

Though the book of Revelation still holds many mysteries, the dominant motif comes through time and time again, and that is—of worship. All through Revelation are scenes of various beings worshiping the Lord.

Read the following texts. What can we learn about worship from what appears in them? What themes appear here that we have seen throughout this quarter?   

Rev. 4:8–11


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rev. 5:8–14


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rev. 7:9–12


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rev. 11:15–19


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rev. 15:1–4


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rev. 19:1–5


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amongst all the things that Revelation can teach us, one thing should stand out: what happens on earth impacts heaven, and what happens in heaven impacts earth. Heaven and earth are, as we have been told, closer than we might think. Revelation shows us just how close. Indeed, time and again the beings in heaven are worshiping God for what He has done on earth.

What, too, are the themes of praise and worship seen here but themes we have been looking at all quarter? The Lord as Creator, the Lord as Redeemer, the Lord as judge. He is praised for His holiness, He is praised for the shedding of His blood, He is praised and worshiped for His power, for His might, and for His honor. He is praised for His justice and judgment and for the salvation He offers.

Think again through the plan of salvation, of what it means and what God has given us through it. Don’t we have so much to praise Him for? Whatever your struggles, whatever your trials, take time every day to praise the Lord for all that you have to be thankful about. It will change your life.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 22, 2011)

“And I John saw these things, and heard them. And when I had heard and seen, I fell down to worship before the feet of the angel which shewed me these things. Then saith he unto me, See thou do it not: for I am thy fellowservant, and of thy brethren the prophets, and of them which keep the sayings of this book: worship God” (Rev. 22:8, 9). Read the context of these two verses. What’s the essential message here about worship? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All quarter we have seen the same thing: humans have this innate need to worship. Even good things. Here John wants to worship the heavenly messenger who has revealed to him so much incredible truth. And yet, he is told to stop and worship God.

This is not the first time he has had this experience. In Revelation 19:10, he is about to do the same thing, and again, he is stopped and told to worship the Lord. It reminds one of Christ’s words to Satan: “Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him only shalt thou serve” (Matt. 4:10).

In both cases, too, John fell at the feet of the object he sought to worship, a symbol of surrender, of submission, and of reverence before the object of worship. Anything else is not really worship, is it?

And that is because worship is not merely about what we do on Sabbath for a few hours each week. Worship is about falling at the feet of our Lord all the time. It is about our entire attitude and relationship to God. Worship is what we should be doing 24/7; it is about living a life of faith, of obedience, and of surrender to the Lord. Worship is about putting God first and foremost in all that we say, all that we do, and all that we think. Worship is how we treat others, how we treat those we love, and those who are hard to love. Worship is about obeying the commandments, it is about ministering to those in need, it is about dying to self and proclaiming the gospel.

Again, think about the Creation, think about the God who created the Creation. Then think about the Cross, about the Creator dying for the sins of those whom He had created, bearing in Himself the punishment that they deserved in order that these undeserving beings could have the chance of being recreated in a new heaven and a new earth.

Because God created all that exists, anything else we worship is simply our worshiping more creation, worshiping idols of one form or another, worshiping what cannot save us. In contrast, with the image of the Creator on the cross, the question is, Why would we want to worship anything or anyone else?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 22, 2011)

*Revelation 13*

From the introduction onward, we have seen how the final end-time crisis will center around the question of worship. The issue of worship is not a small matter. The eternal destiny of souls hangs on it. This crucial truth becomes more apparent in what unfolds in Revelation 13 and 14.

Read Revelation 13 and answer the following questions:  

What is the historical context of these verses? What are they talking about historically and prophetically?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How often does the theme of worship appear in this chapter? What does that tell us about how central it is?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Where is the gospel, the salvation offered to us in Christ, presented in this chapter?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From the beginning of the great controversy, Satan sought to subvert the authority and power of God. The battle that he started in heaven is now being played out on the earth. This chapter shows the enemy’s work through history, through the powers presented there, and how it will climax in the final crisis surrounding the issue of worship: all those who do not worship the beast and his image will face economic and physical persecution. Even though Satan knows that he is defeated, even though at the Cross it was over for him, he still continues to fight, still continues to seek deceiving as many as he can, and he will do so right up to the end.

Yet, in the midst of all this, we have Revelation 13:8, which refers to Jesus as “the Lamb slain from the foundation of the world”; that is, even before all this began on earth, the “everlasting covenant” (Heb. 13:20) had been in place, offering all humans the opportunity for salvation. Those who truly have accepted that salvation, whose names are in the book of life, shall not worship the beast or his image. They are worshiping, instead, the one who “washed us from our sins in his own blood” (Rev. 1:5), and we will no doubt be doing the same, worshiping Him, in heaven, as well.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 22, 2011)

Revelation 14

Revelation 14 opens with what? A heavenly scene, showing the 144,000 thousand who were “redeemed from the earth” (vs. 3). It starts out with a vision of the future, of what it will be like, at least for this group, when they stand before God in heaven. And though the text doesn’t come right out and say it, this certainly seems to be a depiction of some sort of heavenly worship.

Thus, Revelation 14 continues the theme of worship found in chapter 13. These people didn’t worship the beast and his image but instead are seen worshiping their Lord in heaven.

The chapter then returns to earth, picking up where chapter 13 left off, where those who worshiped the beast and his image were shown in contrast to those who would not, those whose names were written in the book of life.

Read Revelation 14:6–12. Why are these texts so central, so crucial to us as Seventh-day Adventists? What themes appear here that we have been looking at all quarter? Why do we call these verses “present truth?”  
These verses are rich and ripe with truth: Creation, Redemption, judgment, Salvation, the gospel, obedience, faith, the Ten Commandments, mission. Here, too, we can see the fiercest warning in all the Bible, and it centers around the question of worship: “And the smoke of their torment ascendeth up for ever and ever: and they have no rest day nor night, who worship the beast and his image, and whosoever receiveth the mark of his name” (Rev. 14:11).

As Seventh-day Adventists, we understand how central to this whole issue the seventh-day Sabbath is, which is so tied in with Creation and with worship. We worship the Lord because He is the Creator, and the Sabbath has been and still remains the foundational mark, or sign, of His role as Creator.

Though we still do not know when, and how, these issues will be brought to the forefront, we can be sure that they will. *How crucial it is then that we be ready, not only to stand firm for the truth but also to be able “to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear” (1 Pet. 3:15).*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 30, 2011)

The Gospel in Galatians​
Paul’s letter to the Galatians has been compared to spiritual “dynamite,” and rightly so. Except for Romans, no other book in the Bible has sparked as much spiritual revival and reformation. One could argue that out of the pages of Galatians (along with Romans) Protestantism itself was born. It was while reading Galatians that Martin Luther first was touched with the glorious good news of righteousness by faith. “The Epistle to the Galatians,” he said, “is my epistle. To it I am married.” 
     In turn, it was Luther’s gospel-centered writings that, on Aldersgate Street in London on May 24, 1738, transformed the life of John Wesley, who then spearheaded a spiritual revival that swept not only through the British Isles but across the entire English-speaking world.
     Seventh-day Adventists also are indebted to Galatians. Through the study of Galatians, E. J. Waggoner and A. T. Jones helped the Adventist Church in the 1880s and 90s rediscover the truth of righteousness by faith. 
     What is it about Galatians that has made it such a backbone of spiritual revival? Why has it been able to touch the hearts of so many? In a manner unlike any other book in the Bible, Galatians addresses a number of themes crucial to the Christian soul. It is in Galatians that Paul tackles issues such as freedom, the role of the law in salvation, our condition in Christ, and the nature of the Spirit-led life, as well as the age-old question, How can sinful humans be made right before a holy and just God? 
     Of course, other books, such as Romans, address some of these same questions, but Galatians is different. Not only is it more succinct, but its rich themes are written in a powerfully personal and impassioned pastoral tone that can’t help but touch hearts open to the Spirit of God, even today.
     This quarter’s Bible study guide invites us to journey with the apostle Paul as he pleads with the Galatians to remain true to Jesus. At the same time, it also gives us a chance to reflect on our own understanding of the gospel. It’s a sincere hope that, over the course of this quarter, God’s Spirit will spark a spiritual revival in our hearts as we rediscover what God has done for us in Christ.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 8, 2011)

I am so late in posting, i apologize, i been homeless for about 14 days now. the house next to mines caught on fire and dingy me. Thought oh good the fire is out and I can go back into my house, well everyone looked at me like I was nuts and said you can't live there now. They were right. So i been staying here and there and finally at a hotel for a week its been something else.  I haven't had time to sit down and just read a word, i been so discombobulated. if that is a word and i spelled it right.  I got a new Laptop to be able to get caught up with the world and find a job and a place to live for the next few months as they get my house sorted out. Got up to go to service which is now an hour away only to find out the insurance did not pay the bill and I owe the entire thing and we have to leave. it took almost 9 hours to sort it all out. i am exhausted. So i am happy about the laptop but it drives me crazy. i am typing and i type pretty fast but it keeps jumping all over the place and I have no idea why?  I am pushing something but have no ideal what.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 8, 2011)

*Sabbath Afternoon*
Read for This Week’s Study: *Gal. 2:1–14, 1 Cor. 1:10–13,*
*Gen. 17:1–21, John 8:31–36, Col. 3:11.*

*Memory Text*: “*Complete my joy by being of the same mind, having the same love, being in full accord and of one mind” (Philippians 2:2, ESV).*

Protestant reformer John Calvin believed that disunity and division were the devil’s chief devices against the church, and he warned that Christians should avoid schism like the plague.
But should unity be preserved at the cost of truth? Imagine if Martin Luther, the father of the Protestant Reformation, had in the name of unity chosen to recant his views on salvation by faith alone when he was brought to trial at the Diet of Worms.
“Had the Reformer yielded a single point, Satan and his hosts would have gained the victory. But his unwavering firmness was the means of emancipating the church, and beginning a new and better era.”—Ellen G. White, The Great Controversy, p. 166.
In Galatians 2:1–14, we find the apostle doing all in his power to maintain the unity of the apostolic circle in the midst of attempts by some believers to destroy it. But as important as that unity was to Paul, he refused to allow the truth of the gospel to be compromised in order to achieve it. While there is room for diversity within unity, the gospel must never be compromised in the process.
*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, October 15.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 8, 2011)

*The Importance of Unity*
Read 1 Corinthians 1:10–13. What does this passage tell us about the importance with which Paul viewed unity in the church?


*1 Corinthians 1:10-13*

New American Standard Bible (NASB)

  10 Now I exhort you, brethren, by the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that you all [a]agree and that there be no *divisions among you, but that you be [c]made complete in the same mind and in the same judgment. 11 For I have been informed concerning you, my brethren, by Chloe’s people, that there are quarrels among you. 12 Now I mean this, that each one of you is saying, “I am of Paul,” and “I of Apollos,” and “I of Cephas,” and “I of Christ.” 13 [d]Has Christ been divided? Paul was not crucified for you, was he? Or were you baptized [e]in the name of Paul? 

Having refuted the allegations that his gospel was not God-given, Paul directs his attention in Galatians 2:1, 2 to another charge being made against him. The false teachers in Galatia claimed that Paul’s gospel was not in harmony with what Peter and the other apostles taught. Paul, they were saying, was a renegade.
In response to this charge, Paul recounts a trip he made to Jerusalem at least fourteen years after his conversion. Although we’re not totally sure when that trip took place, no trip in antiquity was an easy affair. If he traveled by land from Antioch to Jerusalem, the three-hundred-mile trip would have taken at least three weeks and would have involved all kinds of hardships and dangers. Yet, in spite of such difficulties, Paul undertook the journey, not because the apostles had summoned him but because the Spirit had. And while he was there, he set his gospel before the apostles.
Why did he do that? Certainly not because he had any doubt about what he was teaching. He certainly did not need any kind of reassurance from the apostles. After all, he already had been proclaiming the same gospel for fourteen years. And though he did not need their permission or approval, either, he highly valued the other apostles’ support and encouragement.
Thus, the accusation that his message was different was not only an attack on Paul but also an attack on the unity of the apostles, and on the church itself. Maintaining apostolic unity was vital, since a division between Paul’s Gentile mission and the mother church in Jerusalem would have had disastrous consequences. With no fellowship between the Gentile and Jewish Christians, then “Christ would be divided, and all the energy which Paul had devoted, and hoped to devote, to the evangelizing of the Gentile world would be frustrated.”—F. F. Bruce, The Epistle to the Galatians (Grand Rapids, Mich.: William B. Eerdmans Publishing Company, 1982), p. 111.
What are some issues that threaten the unity of the church today? More important, after we define these issues, how do we deal with them? What issues are more important than unity itself?*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe that is is very important to God that we be unified in our beliefs. that is why when I am presented with something new I have to sit down and do the research on it to make sure 1. i understand it.2.it could help me to know if i am growing correctly and that i am continuing on the right track.3 if there is something in my character and in my life i need to change. 
here are some scriptures on Unity to review and think about. The word of God is unchanging and if we find we can't agree then it might be something in our own character that might need to change that we are resisting.
*Romans 12:14-21.*
 14 Bless those who persecute [a]you; bless and do not curse.
 “The aim of Christian conduct is to
bring blessings to others, even to those
who persecute you.
*The Bible
describes unity as a way we can know
God and a way for people to see we are
of God.”*

15 Rejoice with those who rejoice, and weep with those who weep. 16 Be of the same mind toward one another; do not be haughty in mind, but [n]associate with the lowly. Do not be wise in your own estimation. 17 Never pay back evil for evil to anyone. [o]Respect what is right in the sight of all men. 18 If possible, so far as it depends on you, be at peace with all men. 19 Never take your own revenge, beloved, but [p]leave room for the wrath of God, for it is written, “VENGEANCE IS MINE, I WILL REPAY,” says the Lord. 20 “BUT IF YOUR ENEMY IS HUNGRY, FEED HIM, AND IF HE IS THIRSTY, GIVE HIM A DRINK; FOR IN SO DOING YOU WILL HEAP BURNING COALS ON HIS HEAD.” 21 Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good. 

●2 Chronicles
30:12—God’s people are given unity to
carry out His plans; ●Psalm 133:1—the
pleasure of unity; ●John 17:23—to know
God; Romans 12:4−8—differing gifts of
the Spirit; 1 Corinthians 1:4, 7—your
“spiritual gifts are concrete manifestations
of grace, experienced and expressed
in relation to our fellow believers”
(Andrews Study Bible, p. 1494);
●1 Corinthians 12:12—one body. Paul is
using the body to describe the church;
●Galatians 3:16—of one seed;
●Ephesians 1:10—universal unity;
●Colossians 3:14—perfect unity


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 10, 2011)

Circumcision and the False Brothers

Why was circumcision such a focal point in the dispute between Paul and certain Jewish Christians?* See Gen. 17:1–22; Gal. 2:3–5; 5:2, 6; Acts 15:1, 5.* Why is it not that hard to understand how some could have believed that even the Gentiles needed to undergo it?



Circumcision was the sign of the covenant relationship that God established with Abraham, the father of the Jewish nation. Although circumcision was only for Abraham’s male descendants, everyone was invited into the covenant relationship with God. The sign of circumcision was given to Abraham in Genesis 17. This occurred after Abraham’s disastrous attempt—by fathering a child with his wife’s Egyptian slave—to help God fulfill His promise to him of a son.
Circumcision was a fitting sign of the covenant. It was a reminder that the best-laid plans of humans can never accomplish what God Himself has promised. Outward circumcision was to be a symbol of circumcision of the heart* (Deut. 10:16, 30:6, Jer. 4:4, Rom. 2:29).* *It represented a stripping away of our confidence in ourselves and a faithful dependence on God instead.*
During Paul’s time, however, circumcision had become a prized sign of national and religious identity—not what it was originally intended to signify. About one hundred fifty years before Jesus’ birth, some overly zealous patriots not only forced all uncircumcised Jews in Palestine to be circumcised, but they also required it of all men living in the surrounding nations who fell under their jurisdiction. Some even believed circumcision was a passport to salvation. This can be seen in ancient epigrams that confidently declare things such as,
“ ‘Circumcised men do not descend into Gehenna [hell].’ ”—C. E. B. Cranfield, A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on the Epistle to the Romans (Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark Ltd., 1975), p. 172.
It would be a mistake to assume that Paul was opposed to circumcision itself. What Paul objected to was the insistence that Gentiles had to submit to circumcision. The false teachers said: “ ‘Unless you are circumcised according to the custom of Moses, you cannot be saved’ ” (Acts 15:1, NKJV). The issue, then, was not really about circumcision but about salvation. Salvation is either by faith in Christ alone, or it is something earned by human obedience.
Maybe today circumcision isn’t the issue. But what (if anything) do we as a church struggle with that parallels this problem?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 10, 2011)

Unity is a key characteristic of the true Christian church, but it is not merely avoidance of conflict or the papering over of legitimate differences. It must be founded upon the gospel.
Are you a splitter or a lumper? In most disciplines (biology, for example), it becomes necessary to classify individual examples within a larger framework. Say that you have a green, scaly creature. Is it a reptile, an amphibian, or something entirely new and unheard of? If it is an amphibian, is it a frog? Is it a toad? Could it even be a salamander? Or again, is it entirely new? If you are a biologist, your answer may depend on whether you are a lumper or a splitter. The lumper will look for the category that the new specimen has most in common with and will tend to regard the differences as less important. The splitter will focus on the differences and will tend to multiply categories and subcategories in order to define narrowly the identity of the specimen. An objective observer will usually have to admit that they both have a point.
These two drives exist in the church, as well, and most of us will have a preference one way or the other. Lumpers will tend to seek unity. At worst, this tendency becomes the search for peace at any price, in which immorality or rank heresy is ignored or glossed over to avoid conflict.
Splitters will tend to divide the church over arcane matters of doctrine or practice that have little bearing on matters central to Christian faith. We all have heard of churches and denominations that multiply into myriad feuding factions. If we examined them closely, we would probably find a predominance of splitters in such groups.
Paul sought unity, and in that sense, he was a lumper. But he would not accept unity unless it was based upon the one gospel. He was not willing to accommodate those who preached another gospel that was not the gospel, and in that sense, he was a splitter. As Christians we must know when to be a lumper and when to be a splitter, and only God can give us the wisdom and discernment necessary for that.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 10, 2011)

Genesis 17

Abraham and the Covenant of Circumcision

 1 Now when Abram was ninety-nine years old, the LORD appeared to Abram and said to him, 

“I am [a]God Almighty; 

Walk before Me, and be *blameless. 

2 “I will [c]establish My covenant between Me and you, 

And I will multiply you exceedingly.” 

3 Abram fell on his face, and God talked with him, saying, 

4 “As for Me, behold, My covenant is with you, 

And you will be the father of a multitude of nations. 

5 “No longer shall your name be called [d]Abram, 

But your name shall be [e]Abraham; 

For I have made you the father of a multitude of nations. 

6 I will make you exceedingly fruitful, and I will make nations of you, and kings will come forth from you. 7 I will establish My covenant between Me and you and your [f]descendants after you throughout their generations for an everlasting covenant, to be God to you and to your [g]descendants after you. 8 I will give to you and to your [h]descendants after you, the land of your sojournings, all the land of Canaan, for an everlasting possession; and I will be their God.” 

9 God said further to Abraham, “Now as for you, you shall keep My covenant, you and your descendants after you throughout their generations. 10 This is My covenant, which you shall keep, between Me and you and your [j]descendants after you: every male among you shall be circumcised. 11 And you shall be circumcised in the flesh of your foreskin, and it shall be the sign of the covenant between Me and you. 12 And every male among you who is eight days old shall be circumcised throughout your generations, a servant who is born in the house or who is bought with money from any foreigner, who is not of your [k]descendants. 13 A servant who is born in your house or who is bought with your money shall surely be circumcised; thus shall My covenant be in your flesh for an everlasting covenant. 14 But an uncircumcised male who is not circumcised in the flesh of his foreskin, that person shall be cut off from his people; he has broken My covenant.” 15 Then God said to Abraham, “As for Sarai your wife, you shall not call her name Sarai, but [l]Sarah shall be her name. 16 I will bless her, and indeed I will give you a son by her. Then I will bless her, and she shall be a mother of nations; kings of peoples will [m]come from her.” 17 Then Abraham fell on his face and laughed, and said in his heart, “Will a child be born to a man one hundred years old? And will Sarah, who is ninety years old, bear a child?” 18 And Abraham said to God, “Oh that Ishmael might live before You!” 19 But God said, “No, but Sarah your wife will bear you a son, and you shall call his name [n]Isaac; and I will establish My covenant with him for an everlasting covenant for his [o]descendants after him. 20 As for Ishmael, I have heard you; behold, I will bless him, and will make him fruitful and will multiply him exceedingly. He shall [p]become the father of twelve princes, and I will make him a great nation. 21 But My covenant I will establish with Isaac, whom Sarah will bear to you at this season next year.” 22 When He finished talking with him, God went up from Abraham. 

Galatians 2:3-5





3 But not even Titus, who was with me, though he was a Greek, was compelled to be circumcised. 4 But it was because of the false brethren secretly brought in, who had sneaked in to spy out our liberty which we have in Christ Jesus, in order to bring us into bondage. 5 But we did not yield in subjection to them for even an hour, so that the truth of the gospel would remain with you. 

Galatians 5:2







New American Standard Bible (NASB)







2 Behold I, Paul, say to you that if you receive circumcision, Christ will be of no benefit to you. 



Galatians 5:6





New American Standard Bible (NASB)





6 For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision nor uncircumcision means anything, but faith working through love. 



Acts 15





The Council at Jerusalem



1 Some men came down from Judea and began teaching the brethren, “Unless you are circumcised according to the custom of Moses, you cannot be saved.” 

Acts 15:5







5 But some of the sect of the Pharisees who had believed stood up, saying, “It is necessary to circumcise them and to direct them to observe the Law of Moses.” 







________________________________________________________*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 10, 2011)

*Sharing and Receiving Scripture*

 A.In the Jewish culture of Paul’s day, circumcision was the deciding factor of a man’s faith. Are there beliefs or actions that we claim are deciding factors today? 
B.Thought Questions


Read 1 Corinthians 1:10-13. Is there ever a time when it is permissible to not be unified within the church? 
1.Yes, when I know I’m right but can’t get someone else to see it my way.
 2.Yes, if someone else is clearly going against God’s Word.
 3.Yes, when it is impossible for people of different cultures, genders, and ages to agree.
 4.No, Paul says to be “perfectly united.”
 5.No, because if Christ isn’t divided, then Christ’s followers shouldn’t be divided either.
 6.Other...

*Read Galatians 5:6 and Acts 15:1, 5*. Paul objected to the belief that a man must be circumcised in order to be saved. Are the following church beliefs vital for our salvation? 
1.Not buying or selling on Sabbath
 2.Not wearing jewelry
 3.Being baptized by immersion
 4.Abstinence from eating or drinking anything that could harm our health
 5.Believing in the gift of prophecy
 6.Other...

*Read Galatians 2:1-10*. What “freedom” do we have in Christ? 
1.Freedom to know without a doubt that we are saved
 2.Freedom to reject God if we choose
 3.Freedom to worship in whatever manner we choose—even if it’s outside another person’s comfort zone
 4.Freedom from the guilt and shame of sin
 5.Freedom to act as we please because we know that we can receive forgiveness
 6.Other...

*Read Galatians 2:11-13 and Acts 10:28.* Would it be appropriate for us to associate with a non-believer in these situations? 
1.At a bar, trying to help a depressed man who just lost his job
 2.At a jail, talking to a teen who was caught buying drugs
 3.At a coffee shop on Sabbath, visiting with a discouraged mom
 4.Inside an abortion clinic, helping a teenage girl sort through her options
 5.At a club, inviting a woman who works there to your Bible study group
 6.Other...

*Applying the Message of Scripture*

 •Option 1: You’re the chair of the church board. At tonight’s meeting you’ll be discussing the possibility of adding guitars and drums to the church worship service. Your church is divided on this issue. What steps would you take to help bring unity? 
•Option 2: An elderly woman comes to you; she is appalled because a younger woman who was helping with the worship service wore a necklace and earrings. What would you say to help her see the bigger, more important issue here? 
•Option 3: At the church potluck, some at your table are criticizing the pastor for preaching “too much grace.” They feel that he or she needs to preach more about the law and obedience. Should you keep quiet and just listen? If you speak, what should you say? 

*Valuing Scripture in Your Life*
 A.Is there an issue in your church that is keeping it from being unified? Ask yourself, “Am I part of the problem or part of the solution?” If you’re part of the problem, how can you change? If you’re part of the solution, how can you help? 

B.Do you find yourself only associating with “the saved”? Do you tend to shun those who aren’t living right? Consider Jesus’ life. Jesus showed love to all humans and was criticized for sharing a meal with sinners. Decide to begin following Jesus’ example today.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 12, 2011)

*Unity in Diversity*
Read Galatians 2:1–10. Paul says that the false brothers “slipped in to spy out our freedom that we have in Christ Jesus, so that they might bring us into slavery” (Gal. 2:4, ESV). What are Christians free from? Read John 8:31–36; Rom. 6:6, 7; 8:2, 3; Gal. 3:23–25; 4:7, 8; Heb. 2:14, 15. How do we experience for ourselves the reality of this freedom?
________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________
Freedom, as a description of the Christian experience, is an important concept for Paul. He used the word more frequently than did any other author in the New Testament, and in the book of Galatians the words free and freedom occur numerous times. Freedom, however, for the Christian means freedom in Christ. It is the opportunity to live a life of unhindered devotion to God. It involves freedom from being enslaved to the desires of our sinful nature (Romans 6), freedom from the condemnation of the law (Rom. 8:1, 2), and freedom from the power of death (1 Cor. 15:55).

The apostles recognized that Paul “had been entrusted with the gospel to the uncircumcised, just as Peter had been entrusted with the gospel to the circumcised” (Gal. 2:7, ESV). What does this suggest about the nature of unity and diversity within the church?
________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________
The apostles acknowledged that God had called Paul to preach the gospel to the Gentiles, just as He had called Peter to preach to the Jews. In both cases, the gospel was the same, but the way it was presented depended on the people the apostles were trying to reach. Implicit in this verse “is the important recognition that one and the same formula is bound to be heard differently and to have different force in different social and cultural contexts. . . . It is precisely this oneness which is the basis of Christian unity, precisely as unity in diversity.”—James D. G. Dunn, The Epistle to the Galatians (Peabody, Mass.: Hendrickson Publishers, Inc., 1993), p. 106.
How open should we be to methods of evangelism and witnessing that take us out of our “comfort zone”? Are there some forms of evangelism that bother you? If so, what are they, why do they bother you, and might you need to be more open-minded about these things?
26
Wednesday
October 12
*Confrontation in Antioch (Gal. 2:11–13*)
Some time after Paul’s consultation in Jerusalem, Peter made a visit to Antioch in Syria, the location of the first Gentile church and the base of Paul’s missionary activities as described in Acts. While there, Peter ate freely with the Gentile Christians, but when a group of Jewish Christians arrived from James, Peter—fearful of what they would think—changed his behavior entirely.
Why should Peter have known better? Compare Gal. 2:11–13 and Acts 10:28. What does his action tell us about just how powerfully ingrained culture and tradition can be in our lives?
________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________
Some have mistakenly assumed that Peter and the other Jews with him had ceased following the Old Testament laws about clean and unclean food. This, however, does not seem to be the case. If Peter and all the Jewish Christians had abandoned the Jewish food laws, a major uproar in the church certainly would have followed. If so, there would surely be some record of it, but there is not. It is more likely that the issue was about table fellowship with Gentiles. Because many Jews saw Gentiles as unclean, it was a practice among some to avoid social contact with Gentiles as much as possible.
Peter had struggled with this issue himself, and it was only a vision from God that helped him to see it clearly. Peter said to Cornelius, the Roman centurion, after he entered his house, “ ‘You yourselves know how unlawful it is for a Jew to associate with or to visit anyone of another nation, but God has shown me that I should not call any person common or unclean’ ” (Acts 10:28, ESV). Although he knew better, he was so afraid of offending his own countrymen that he reverted to his old ways. That’s, apparently, how strong the pull of culture and tradition was in Peter’s life.
Paul, though, called Peter’s actions exactly what they were: the Greek word he used in Galatians 2:13 is hypocrisy. Even Barnabas, he said, was “carried away with their hypocrisy” (NKJV). Strong words from one man of God to another.
Why is it so easy to be a hypocrite? (Isn’t it, perhaps, that we tend to blind ourselves to our own faults while eagerly looking for faults in others?) What kind of hypocrisy do you find in your own life? More important, how can you recognize it and then root it out?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 12, 2011)

*Paul’s Concern (Gal. 2:14)*
The situation in Antioch surely was tense: Paul and Peter, two leaders in the church, were in open conflict. And Paul holds nothing back as he calls Peter to account for his behavior.
What reasons does Paul give for publicly confronting Peter? Gal. 2:11–14.
________________________________________________________
As Paul saw it, the problem was not that Peter had decided to eat with the visitors from Jerusalem. Ancient traditions about hospitality certainly would have required as much.
The issue was “the truth of the gospel.” That is, it wasn’t just an issue of fellowship or dining practices. Peter’s actions, in a real sense, compromised the whole message of the gospel.
*Read Galatians 3:28 and Colossians 3:11. How does the truth in these texts help us understand Paul’s strong reaction?*
During Paul’s meeting in Jerusalem with Peter and the other apostles, they had come to the conclusion that Gentiles could enjoy all of the blessings in Christ without first having to submit to circumcision. Peter’s action now put that agreement in jeopardy. Where once Jewish and Gentile Christians had joined in an environment of open fellowship, now the congregation was divided, and this held the prospect of a divided church in the future.
From Paul’s perspective, Peter’s behavior implied that the Gentile Christians were second-rate believers at best, and he believed that Peter’s actions would place strong pressure upon the Gentiles to
conform if they wanted to experience full fellowship. Thus, Paul says,
“ ‘If you, though a Jew, live like a Gentile and not like a Jew, how can you force the Gentiles to live like Jews?’ ” (Gal. 2:14, ESV). The
phrase “to live like Jews” can be more literally translated as “to Judaize.” This word was a common expression that meant “to adopt a Jewish way of life.” It was used for Gentiles who attended a synagogue and participated in other Jewish customs. It is also the reason that Paul’s opponents in Galatia, whom he calls the false brothers, are often referred to as “the Judaizers.”
As if Peter’s actions weren’t bad enough, Barnabas got caught up in this behavior, as well—someone who should have also known better. What a clear example of the power of “peer pressure”! How can we learn to protect ourselves from being swayed in the wrong direction by those around us


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 13, 2011)

“Even the best of men, if left to themselves, will make grave blunders. The more responsibilities placed upon the human agent, the higher his position to dictate and control, the more mischief he is sure to do in perverting minds and hearts if he does not carefully follow the way of the Lord. At Antioch Peter failed in the principles of integrity. Paul had to withstand his subverting influence face to face. This is recorded that others may profit by it, and that the lesson may be a solemn warning to the men in high places, that they may not fail in integrity, but keep close to principle.”—Ellen G. White Comments, The SDA Bible Commentary, vol. 6, p. 1108.

*Discussion Questions:*
l Very few people enjoy confrontation, but sometimes it is necessary. In what circumstances should a church condemn error, and discipline those who refuse to accept correction?
l As the Seventh-day Adventist Church grows around the world, it becomes more and more diverse. What steps can the church take to make sure that unity is not lost in the midst of such diversity? How can we learn to accept and even enjoy the diversity of cultures and traditions among us, while at the same time maintaining unity?
l When sharing the gospel in a different culture, what are the essential elements that should not change, and what can be changed? How do we learn to distinguish between what must remain and what we can, if necessary, let go?
*Summary: *The insistence by some Jewish Christians that Gentiles must be circumcised in order to become true followers of Christ posed a serious threat to the unity of the early church. Instead of letting this issue divide the church into two different movements, the apostles worked together, in spite of conflicts among themselves, to ensure that the body of Christ stayed united and faithful to the truth of the gospel.

*Those Dreaded Adventists*
Rudy Micelli grew up in a musical Christian family in Brazil. He’s sung praises to God since he was a child. Often he would pretend to sing along with a favorite recording, and as he grew older, singing for God became his passion.
While studying some religion classes, Rudy took a class on cults. Rudy’s teacher warned of many cults, including the Seventh-day Adventist Church. “Adventists perform blood rituals in their worship,” the teacher said. “They are dangerous and should be avoided!”
Some time later, as he browsed through radio stations, Rudy came across a station playing a beautifully orchestrated hymn. He listened to the song and several more beautiful renditions of hymns he loved. “The music thrilled me. It was so well performed and gave glory to God.” Then he heard the station identification and realized that he was listening to a Seventh-day Adventist radio station!
Quickly, he turned the radio off. But he wondered, How can such beautiful music come from a bad sect? He turned the radio back on, promising himself to listen only to the music, not the spoken messages.
Rudy continued listening to the Seventh-day Adventist station. He especially enjoyed the voice of one female vocalist. But he was careful not to tell his family that he was listening to “those dreaded Adventists.”
One day he learned that his favorite recording artist would be singing in his city. He must go hear her, he decided. But to his dismay the concert would be held in the Seventh-day Adventist church. Is this the devil’s trap to get me into a Seventh-day Adventist church? he wondered. But he rationalized that it was only a concert, and he did want to hear her sing. He decided to go. He prayed for God’s protection and approached the concert with mixed excitement and dread.
He was greeted warmly as he entered the church and was ushered to reserved seats for visitors, in the front row. He scanned the room, but saw no evidence of a sacrificial altar or any other indication that this church worshiped darkness. As he sat down and prayed, a sense of the presence of God took him by surprise. It felt so right to be there.
At the end of the concert, he found the pastor and told him, “I want to study the Bible with you. Can we start right away?” The surprised pastor agreed, and six months later, Rudy was baptized into the Seventh-day Adventist family.
Today Rudy sings with an Adventist music ministry that spans the world, leading people to Christ in many countries. And it all started with a song on the radio.

Radio continues to lead thousands to Jesus every year. Our mission offerings help support the ministry of Seventh-day Adventist radio around the world


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 17, 2011)

*October 15–21*
Justification by Faith Alone

*Read for This Week’s Study: Gal. 2:15–21; Eph. 2:12; Phil. 3:9; Rom. 3:10–20; Gen. 15:5, 6; Rom. 3:8.*

*Memory Text: “I have been crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me” (Galatians 2:20, ESV).*
As we saw last week, Paul publicly confronted Peter in Antioch for the lack of consistency between the faith he advocated and the behavior he displayed. Peter’s decision no longer to eat with former pagans suggested that they were second-rate Christians, at best. His actions implied that if they really wanted to be part of the family of God and enjoy the blessings of full table fellowship, they must first submit to the rite of circumcision.
What did Paul actually say to Peter on that tense occasion? In this week’s lesson, we will study what is likely a summary of what went on. This passage contains some of the most compressed wording in the New Testament, and it is extremely significant, because it introduces us for the first time to several words and phrases that are foundational both to understanding the gospel and to the rest of Paul’s letter to the Galatians. These key words include justification, righteousness, works of law, belief, and not only faith but even the faith of Jesus.

*What does Paul mean by these terms, and what do they teach us about the plan of salvation?*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 18, 2011)

*October 16**The Question of “Justification” (Gal. 2:15, 16)*In Galatians 2:15, Paul writes, “We ourselves are Jews by birth and not Gentile sinners” (ESV). What point do you think he was making?
________________________________________________________
Paul’s words need to be understood in their context. In an attempt to win over his fellow Jewish Christians to his position, Paul starts with something with which they would agree—the traditional distinction between Jews and Gentiles. Jews were the elect of God, entrusted with His law, and they enjoyed the benefits of the covenant relationship with Him. Gentiles, however, were sinners; God’s law did not restrain their behavior, and they were outside the covenants of promise (Eph. 2:12, Rom. 2:14). While Gentiles were obviously “sinners,” in verse 16 Paul warns the Jewish Christians that their spiritual privileges do not make them any more acceptable to God, because no one is justified by “works of the law.”
Paul uses the word justified four times in Galatians 2:16, 17. What does he mean by “justification”? Consider *Exod. 23:7 and Deut. 25:1.*________________________________________________________
The verb to justify is a key term for Paul. Of the thirty-nine times it occurs in the New Testament, twenty-seven are in Paul’s letters. He uses it eight times in Galatians, including four references in Galatians 2:16, 17. Justification is a legal term, used in courts of law. It deals with the verdict a judge pronounces when a person is declared innocent of the charges brought against him or her. It is the opposite of condemnation. Additionally, because the words just and righteous come from the same Greek word, for a person “to be justified” means that the person also is counted as “righteous.” Thus, justification involves more than simply pardon or forgiveness; it is the positive declaration that a person is righteous.
For some of the Jewish believers, however, justification also was relational. It revolved around their relationship with God and His covenant. To be “justified” also meant that a person was counted as a faithful member of God’s covenantal community, the family of Abraham.
Read Galatians 2:15–17. What is Paul saying to you here, and how can you apply these words to your own Christian experience?

Monday   October 17
*Works of the Law*
Paul says three times in Galatians 2:16 that a person is not justified by “works of the law.” What does he mean by the expression “works of the law”? How do these texts (Gal. 2:16, 17; 3:2, 5, 10; Rom. 3:20, 28) help us understand his meaning?
Before we can understand the phrase “the works of the law,” we first need to understand what Paul means by the word law. The word law (nomos in Greek) is found 121 times in Paul’s letters. It can refer to a number of different things, including God’s will for His people, the first five books of Moses, the entire Old Testament, or even just a general principle. However, the primary way Paul uses it is to refer to the entire collection of God’s commandments as given to His people through Moses.
Therefore, the phrase “the works of the law” likely involves all the requirements found in the commandments given by God through Moses, whether moral or ceremonial. Paul’s point is that no matter how hard we try to follow and obey God’s law, our obedience never will be good enough for God to justify us, to have us declared righteous before God. That’s because His law requires absolute faithfulness in thought and action—not just some of the time but all of the time, and not just for some of His commandments but for all of them.
Although the phrase “works of the law” does not occur in the Old Testament and is not found in the New Testament outside of Paul, stunning confirmation of its meaning emerged in 1947 with the discovery of the Dead Sea Scrolls, a collection of writings copied by a group of Jews, called Essenes, who lived at the time of Jesus. Although written in Hebrew, one of the scrolls contains this exact phrase. The scroll’s title is Miqsat Ma’as Ha-Torah, which can be translated, “Important Works of the Law.” The scroll describes a number of issues based on biblical law concerned with preventing holy things from being made impure, including several that marked the Jews out as separate from the Gentiles. At the end the author writes that if these “works of the law” are followed, “you will be reckoned righteous” before God. Unlike Paul, the author does not offer his reader righteousness on the basis of faith but on the basis of behavior.
In your experience, how well do you keep God’s law? Do you really sense that you keep it so well that you can be justified before God on the basis of your law-keeping? See Rom. 3:10–20. If not, why not—and how does your answer help you understand Paul’s point here?


Tuesday
October 18
The Basis of Our Justification
“And be found in Him, not having my own righteousness, which is from the law, but that which is through faith in Christ, the righteousness which is from God by faith” (Phil. 3:9, NKJV).
We should not assume Jewish Christians were suggesting that faith in Christ was not important; after all, they were all believers in Jesus. They all had faith in Him. Their behavior showed, however, that they felt faith was not sufficient by itself; it must be supplemented with obedience, as if our obedience adds something to the act of justification itself. Justification, they would have argued, was by both faith and works. The way that Paul repeatedly contrasts faith in Christ with the works of the law indicates his strong opposition to this kind of “both/and” approach. Faith, and faith alone, is the basis of justification.
For Paul, too, faith is not just an abstract concept; it is inseparably connected to Jesus. In fact, the phrase translated twice as “faith in Christ” in Galatians 2:16 is far richer than any translation can really encompass. The phrase in Greek is translated literally as “the faith” or “the faithfulness” of Jesus. This literal translation reveals the powerful contrast Paul is making between the works of the law that we do and the work of Christ accomplished in our behalf, the works that He, through His faithfulness (hence, the “faithfulness of Jesus”), has done for us.
It’s important to remember that faith itself doesn’t add to justification, as if faith were meritorious in and of itself. Faith is, instead, the means by which we take hold of Christ and His works in our behalf. We are not justified on the basis of our faith but on the basis of Christ’s faithfulness for us, which we claim for ourselves through faith.
Christ did what every individual has failed to do: He alone was faithful to God in everything He did. Our hope is in Christ’s faithfulness, not our own. As one author puts it, “We believe in Christ, not that we might be justified by that belief, but that we might be justified by his faith (fulness) to God.”—John McRay, Paul: His Life and Teaching (Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Academic, 2003), p. 355.
An early Syriac translation of Galatians 2:16 conveys Paul’s meaning well: “Therefore we know that a man is not justified from the works of the law, but by the faith of Jesus the Messiah, and we believe in him, in Jesus the Messiah, that from his faith, that of the Messiah, we might be justified, and not from the works of the law.”

*Read Romans 3:22, 26; Galatians 3:22; Ephesians 3:12; and Philippians 3:9.* How do these texts, and what we read above, help us to understand the amazing truth that Christ’s faithfulness for us, His perfect obedience to God, is the only basis of our salvation?


----------



## Jenibo (Mar 24, 2012)

Bumping this to see how you ladies are doing this year in your studies. I'll admit, this year I fell off but these past couple  of weeks, I've been more faithful in doing a study every day. Happy sabbath!!!


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 24, 2012)

HAPPY SABBATH, its good to see the thread come up again.  I mostly listen to the studies each week on TV. But now I am getting more and more busy at Church and will be staying for Sabbath School as much as possible. We have two services TWO.. I just got home from service about an hour ago. its 8pm.. I couldn't believe I was there that long in meetings but it was good and then I met with the Pastor about my cafe.  He is all for it and gave me more direction on it.  So listen Jenbo if you want to start the lessons up. I am so in it with you. I just don't want to run it by myself if no one wants to comment.  The other thread exhaust me.

 I was so glad to see this come up.  I am taking on a new role at Church which I am excited about. My heart is really seeking ways to make visitors feel truly welcome and one of my dreams for that is coming through and I am really looking forward to the training.  I really love my church and I am so so excited about the new changes. 

Also this week I get to say Happy Sabbath in Gaelic.  So oh gosh that is going to be interesting too.  My girls are going to have front seats so they can laugh at me, but I am cool about it I just hope I sound right.


----------



## JinaRicci (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Ladies, How are you all doing? This qtr I find that if I put off my lesson study on any day, it turns out to be something that I really needed to get through the day. 

One point in yesterday's study stuck with me: If you believe the world started by chance vs purposeful design, then you are more likely to believe that it will end that way.


----------



## Jenibo (Mar 27, 2012)

blazingthru said:


> HAPPY SABBATH, its good to see the thread come up again. I mostly listen to the studies each week on TV. But now I am getting more and more busy at Church and will be staying for Sabbath School as much as possible. We have two services TWO.. I just got home from service about an hour ago. its 8pm.. I couldn't believe I was there that long in meetings but it was good and then I met with the Pastor about my cafe. He is all for it and gave me more direction on it. *So listen Jenbo if you want to start the lessons up. I am so in it with you. I just don't want to run it by myself if no one wants to comment.* The other thread exhaust me.
> 
> I was so glad to see this come up. I am taking on a new role at Church which I am excited about. My heart is really seeking ways to make visitors feel truly welcome and one of my dreams for that is coming through and I am really looking forward to the training. I really love my church and I am so so excited about the new changes.
> 
> Also this week I get to say Happy Sabbath in Gaelic. So oh gosh that is going to be interesting too. My girls are going to have front seats so they can laugh at me, but I am cool about it I just hope I sound right.


 
I'm in! The added accountability would help me do them on a daily basis. 



JinaRicci said:


> Hi Ladies, How are you all doing? This qtr I find that if I put off my lesson study on any day, it turns out to be something that I really needed to get through the day.
> 
> One point in yesterday's study stuck with me: If you believe the world started by chance vs purposeful design, then you are more likely to believe that it will end that way.


 This is awesome! So glad that you are being ministered unto.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 29, 2012)

ok JinaRicci, you ask the best questions. we waiting!  Oh by the way I am pretty sick, everything I plan to do this weekend is on hold waiting for me to get better.  I can't believe it. Can't breath, coughing head cold all of it. I got sick Monday night. I got one more day to get better enough to do what I have to do. 

I have to work in the kitchen, you think they will throw me out if i come in with a mask????   Would you eat if you saw someone with a mask on in the kitchen? I feel so bad about all of this.


----------



## JinaRicci (Mar 30, 2012)

blazingthru Hope you're feeling better.  I understand how you feel about not letting them down cause I've been there but do take care.  They can get others to help but there's only one and you'll heal much better if you're rested and not stressed.  Have a Happy Sabbath.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Jinaricci,  I know.....I really need to get some rest and just get better.  But the boss just called and said she was sick. So this Sabbath is going to be something to remember. I have to get better and get my butt at Church. I'll be there. Happy Sabbath everyone.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok guys, I am ready to start the lessons again. I need to get more scriptures in. I can feel myself slipping when I don't read the bible every single day and for a longer period of time.  I have to be honest I am feeling a little discouraged, but at the same time I am super excited. I got shot down regarding my cafe; I have so much to go through, and it set me back, but I learned that since I have been having so much trouble getting this thing together its going to be a real breakthrough it has to be something special coming around the bend. So I am keeping it in prayer.  Here are Sunday's lessons. I didn't review it yet so I didn't prepare any questions. I will see what I can find.  I need some accountability myself.  So I hope these lessons are a blessing.  I was asked to give my testimony, of how I became a Seventh-Day Adventist, and I am looking forward to it. I never get tired of telling that story.  LHCF was such a key figure in that as well, the good and the bad.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 8, 2012)

*Sunday April 8*

*Every Member Ministry*
Too often we hear Christians lament that they are not talented enough to do anything significant for God. While the devil would certainly like us to think this way, the Bible tells us that all Christians have a God-given ministry. We need to know what it is and then determine by God’s grace how to use it for His glory.

Examine Ephesians 4:12 and 2 Corinthians 5:15–20. What do these verses say about each believer’s ministry?
_______________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________
Paul clearly says that the saints are to be equipped for a ministry. Everyone who has been reconciled to God through the sacrifice of Jesus is given the ministry of reconciliation and is an ambassador for Christ. An ambassador is one who personally represents a sovereign or head of state. This concept emphasizes the personal relationship between Christ and all who have been reconciled as they carry the message of His love and grace into the world.

There is much confusion over the word ministry. Today ministry is seen to be something that the pastor does; after all, he or she is “in the ministry.” Although some engaged in pastoral ministry do have certain special areas of work and expertise, Scripture is adamant that part of the work of the pastor is to equip the members for a personal ministry.

The New Testament gives evidence that the early believers understood the concept of every member ministry. Wherever they went and in whatever circumstances they found themselves, they all preached about the Lord Jesus (see Acts 8:1–4).

There is another way in which Jesus shows that we all have a special ministry to perform. He clearly stated that He did not come to be served but to serve (see Matt. 20:28, Luke 22:27). He also clearly said that His followers are to be servants also (see Matt. 23:11; 20:26, 27). If that’s not ministry, true ministry, then what is?
Jesus is not simply ordering us to be servants; He is leading us to understand that a servant ministry is a result of our connectedness with Him. These verses describe the life of the person who has fellowship with the Suffering Servant Jesus Christ. They also affirm that to be in Christ is to continue His ministry.

*How willing are you to serve others? Is it your natural inclination, or do you tend to try to get from others rather than to give? How can you further acquire the attitude of service?*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 8, 2012)

I know what my talents are its not what I want for myself. I want to be a great person of prayer; I want to pray for anyone at any time any place  and have the words to meet the need, but I cannot it is not a gift of mines. Everyone can pray. However, praying for me is the worst. The very worst and it grieves me. It truly does. 

My gift is my compassion and my deep concern for others.  I am also a very warm and kind person. I don't see myself as these things, but these are my talents. It is my strongest desire to welcome our visitors to make sure they are being fed, which means if there are any questions or concerns, I am able to answer them or find someone that can. I want them to be relaxed and comfortable and want to come again. 

I have been training as a hairdresser and as a nurse, yet I practice neither but as a hairdresser and a nurse, you learn to keep your feelings whatever they are at home. You can't take out your frustrations nor your anger on your client.  I believe that no matter your personal feelings that we push them aside when we come into the house of the Lord.  I believe if it is that serious, then you have someone pray with you.  It breaks my heart when I hear people being rude and nasty on the Sabbath in Church. Not to mention that they gave their life to Christ and should not be behaving in this manner anyway, but to be like this on the Sabbath really is disturbing to me.
I am always ready to serve. However, I do have moments when I am just tired and 
really  want to come to service and go home, and I do those things but not at the benefit of someone else.  I am always prepared to serve when needed.  So I will serve even if I am trying to get out of there.  I genuinely love my Christian Brothers and sisters and want their experience to be a good one if I can make it so.  
Furthermore, you know I share my faith often. I love to, not that i am trying to convert anyone. I just feel that there is so much truth that we can share it makes me excited. I learned yesterday that it's never ever me, they are rejecting its Christ. That makes it easy to do.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 9, 2012)

*Monday  April 9*

*The Need for Laborers*

Sometimes we are sent to reap where others have turned the soil, sown the seed, and watered the crop. Although there may be the rare occasion when one person digs, sows, waters, and reaps all in one field, this is certainly not the rule. In our fast-paced modern world, people move into and out of our sphere of influence, and we must be ready to build upon the evangelistic work that others have begun.

Read John 4:35–41. While we often get excited at the reaping stage of a person’s Christian growth, what do these verses tell us about rejoicing with others who have contributed along the way?
________________________________________________________
Usually when we refer to reaping, we are specifying a certain time of year when the crops are ready to be harvested. For most crops there is a specific reaping season. In the spiritual realm, however, there is no set time for reaping. Jesus makes this point strongly in John 4:35. In agricultural terms, the harvest may well have been four months away, but in regard to those who are ready to accept Jesus, some part of the field is ever ripe for harvest.

At Jacob’s well, Jesus sowed the gospel seed in the heart of the Samaritan woman. She, in turn, sowed the seed among the people of Sychar, and now the Samaritans walk toward Jesus past unripe grain fields. As it was with the disciples, the Lord encourages us to be ready to reap from the continually ripening field of the world.

Consider 2 Peter 3:9. Why is God so keen for laborers to go out into the harvest?
________________________________________________________
It is because of God’s great love and compassion for humankind that He desires laborers to go into the harvest (see Matt. 9:36–38). As we consider the world field today, the harvest still seems great and the laborers few. The disciples were told to pray that reapers would be sent out into the harvest. As we modern-day disciples pray for laborers, the Holy Spirit will open the way for us to do that which He has called us to do.

*Think over the past few days. How many chances did you have to witness for your faith, to plant a few seeds that could one day reap a harvest? How many of those times did you do it? How many opportunities did you pass up?*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 9, 2012)

*Monday

Witnessing Is . . . ?* 

Mark 5:1-19 (NKJV)

1 Then they came to the other side of the sea, to the country of the Gadarenes. 2 And when He had come out of the boat, immediately there met Him out of the tombs a man with an unclean spirit, 3 who had his dwelling among the tombs; and no one could bind him, not even with chains, 4 because he had often been bound with shackles and chains. And the chains had been pulled apart by him, and the shackles broken in pieces; neither could anyone tame him. 5 And always, night and day, he was in the mountains and in the tombs, crying out and cutting himself with stones.

6 When he saw Jesus from afar, he ran and worshiped Him. 7 And he cried out with a loud voice and said, “What have I to do with You, Jesus, Son of the Most High God? I implore You by God that You do not torment me.”

8 For He said to him, “Come out of the man, unclean spirit!” 9 Then He asked him, “What is your name?”

And he answered, saying, “My name is Legion; for we are many.” 10 Also he begged Him earnestly that He would not send them out of the country.

11 Now a large herd of swine was feeding there near the mountains. 12 So all the demons begged Him, saying, “Send us to the swine, that we may enter them.” 13 And at once Jesus gave them permission. Then the unclean spirits went out and entered the swine (there were about two thousand); and the herd ran violently down the steep place into the sea, and drowned in the sea.

14 So those who fed the swine fled, and they told it in the city and in the country. And they went out to see what it was that had happened. 15 Then they came to Jesus, and saw the one who had been demon-possessed and had the legion, sitting and clothed and in his right mind. And they were afraid. 16 And those who saw it told them how it happened to him who had been demon-possessed, and about the swine. 17 Then they began to plead with Him to depart from their region.

18 And when He got into the boat, he who had been demon-possessed begged Him that he might be with Him. 19 However, Jesus did not permit him, but said to him, “Go home to your friends, and tell them what great things the Lord has done for you, and how He has had compassion on you.” 


Mark 5:18-20 (NKJV)

18 And when He got into the boat, he who had been demon-possessed begged Him that he might be with Him. 19 However, Jesus did not permit him, but said to him, “Go home to your friends, and tell them what great things the Lord has done for you, and how He has had compassion on you.” 20 And he departed and began to proclaim in Decapolis all that Jesus had done for him; and all marveled.


Acts 22:15-16 (NKJV)

15 For you will be His witness to all men of what you have seen and heard. 16 And now why are you waiting? Arise and be baptized, and wash away your sins, calling on the name of the Lord.’


1 John 1:3 (NKJV)

3 that which we have seen and heard we declare to you, that you also may have fellowship with us; and truly our fellowship is with the Father and with His Son Jesus Christ.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 10, 2012)

The local church is not simply a number of disconnected people who sit in the same building for a couple of hours once a week. According to Scripture, the church is a group of people who are as closely joined as are the parts of a human body. The possibility does exist, however, that people can meet together regularly without being a part of the body in a biblical sense. Although this unfortunate fact can be true in many areas of church life, we are focusing on the need to be united in the areas of evangelism and witnessing.

1 Consider *Ephesians 4:16*. What would happen to the growth and effectiveness of a body if it lost its elbow, wrist, or knee joints? And what does Paul’s analogy say about the church as a body of believers who has been given an evangelistic mission?

The apostle Paul says that a church body grows when all of the members do their share. What does this say about churches that are not growing? Our first reaction might be to blame those who we consider to not be doing their share. That might be true, but think about this: how often do churches deprive members of an opportunity to contribute to the body? If church leaders don’t understand the ministry of all believers principle, they will not intentionally work for maximum involvement of the membership in church life and ministries.

Read 1 *Thessalonians 1:5–8*. What did the Thessalonian church do with the gospel that they had received from Paul?  

The church at Thessalonica is an example of a church that received the gospel and passed it on. It is still God’s will that His church function in this manner.

The blessings that are received when each individual member works within a planned church evangelistic strategy are many. We will focus here on the important areas of encouragement and accountability. Working as a team enables us to consider these areas seriously. The lack of team encouragement has been the death of many a worthwhile lay ministry. While individuals may possess special talents and gifts, working toward common goals through corporate strategies is still the ideal. Likewise, the group dynamic encourages accountability, not in the sense of judgment but in the sense of review and evaluation.

*In what ways could you work more closely with church members in the effort of reaching out to others? Why is it so easy to get complacent, sleepy, and inward focused?*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 11, 2012)

Yesterday we noted the importance of working together evangelistically as a church. We must also understand that we are working together to accomplish a divine objective. Therefore, when a church considers witnessing and evangelistic strategies, members must feel strongly that they are working together with God who motivates, directs, empowers, and gives the increase.1

*Read Acts 2:47 and 1 Corinthians 3:5–9. What is the result of God’s influence in the church’s attempts to share the gospel?

Read 2 Peter 3:9 and Titus 2:11. What motivates and empowers believers to work together with God?  * 

The Scriptures abound with evidence of God’s love for the crowning act of His creation, human beings. It is not surprising, therefore, that He has taken the initiative in the salvation of humankind. In truth, the Cross alone provides all the proof we would ever need regarding how much God loves us and about how much He wants us to be in His eternal kingdom. The Lord has, indeed, reached out and blessed us through His grace; and this amazing grace, as revealed through the Cross, creates in us a desire to share that which we have freely received (see Matt. 10:8).

Although sometimes the disciples tried to work alone (see Matt. 17:14–21), for the most part their experience was one in which the divine and human worked together.

Jesus called the first disciples and promised to make them fishers of men. He taught and equipped them, and through their ministry many others became believers. However, there was still another divine aspect that they would need after Jesus had returned to heaven. That was, of course, the Holy Spirit, who would empower the early church in its witnessing and evangelism mission.

Those who become involved in evangelism today are still co-laborers with God for the salvation of others. We must pray that the Holy Spirit will teach us how to present God’s love and provision in ways that will reach the hearts of those in need of the Savior. We need to be aware that we cannot do anything apart from the Lord and that only by an attitude of faith, submission, humility, and willingness to die to self and to serve others can we be the most effective witnesses in God’s hands. Self must be put aside in order for the Lord to use us as effectively as possible.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 11, 2012)

What do you think of when I say the word ‘evangelism’ or the word ‘witnessing?’ Do they mean the same thing or are they different from one another? And, just who’s supposed to be doing them anyway?1

Many of us like to believe that, they’re someone else’s job, right? Evangelism is something preacher’s do in rented auditoriums. That’s not something I can do. And witnessing, well, that’s really more about how we behave in front of non-Christians, so as long as I look and act like a Christian in public, I’m good, don’t you think?

Check this out.


“Atheist Penn Jillette is one half of Penn and Teller, a duo that has been headlining Vegas shows for years with comedy and the art of illusion. Penn has never been shy about his disbelief in God, often writing about his conviction in articles and best-selling books. Yet in an on-line video blog that can be found on YouTube, Penn shares a story about the time a gracious Christian businessman gave him a Bible as a gift. Penn goes on to use the story as an opportunity to point out that Christians who don’t evangelize must really hate people. Here’s the direct quote from his video blog:

‘I’ve always said, you know, that I don’t respect people who do not proselytize. I don’t respect that at all. If you believe that there’s a heaven and hell, and people could be going to hell or not getting eternal life or whatever, and you think that, uh, well, it’s not really worth telling them this because it would make it socially awkward—and atheists who think that people shouldn’t proselytize, [saying] “Just leave me alone and keep your religion to yourself”—uh, how much do you have to hate somebody to not proselytize them? How much do you have to hate somebody to believe that everlasting life is possible and not tell them that? I mean, if I believed beyond the shadow of a doubt that a truck was coming to hit you, and you didn’t believe it, and that truck was bearing down on you, there’s a certain point where I tackle you. And this is more important than that.’”2

Wow! That’s pretty strong language, isn’t it? Keeping life-saving information to myself isn’t very ‘Christian’ behavior. So I’ve blown it on both counts, haven’t I? I didn’t evangelize or witness.

In her book, Evangelism, Ellen White defines evangelism as“opening the Scriptures to others, warning men and women of what is coming upon the world,”3

Is there anything in that definition that you and I couldn’t do? She doesn’t say that evangelism takes any kind of specialized degree; it’s just “opening the Scriptures” to people. As Penn would say, yanking people out from in front of that truck that we know is coming and they don’t.

Witnessing, on the other hand, is sharing our individual experience with Jesus with whom the individuals we come in contact.


“All who are on the Lord’s side are to confess Christ. ‘Ye are My witnesses, saith the Lord.’ The faith of the genuine believer will be made manifest in purity and holiness of character. Faith works by love and purifies the soul, and with faith there will be corresponding obedience, a faithful doing of the words of Christ. Christianity is always intensely practical, adapting itself to all the circumstances of actual life. ‘Ye are My witnesses.’ To whom?—To the world; for you are to bear about with you a holy influence. Christ is to abide in your soul, and you are to talk of Him and make manifest the charms of His character.”4

We, as Christians, have a real problem though. A few folks who have called themselves Christians, have failed to “make manifest the charms of His character.” And that’s really sad because without positive witnessing, no evangelism can happen.

I ran into that brick wall just recently. A good friend of mine and I were talking about some trivia of the day when a third friend walked up and started kidding about some areas in which his and my Christian community have some internal disagreement. The first friend then went on to remember a negative experience she had had many years ago that led to her rejecting my belief because “those people are crazy; they don’t follow the Bible.”

I have to admit that I was crushed. I have been praying for almost a year that my witness would help the Holy Spirit to soften her heart once more.

What a set back! Just because my friend’s earlier relationship with my Christian family was unpleasant, my ability to witness to her is more difficult.


“In an interview with World magazine, author and speaker Mike Bechtle questioned the church’s use of what he would call spam evangelism. He believes that when the gospel is shared outside of relationship, unbelievers often put up thicker emotional walls. He shared a personal story from his past to emphasize his point:
 ‘A college classmate decided to walk down Central Avenue in Phoenix at lunchtime and ask women to kiss him. He wanted to see how many people he would have to ask before someone took him up on it. After being repeatedly cursed, ignored, and slapped a couple of times, the 98th woman gave him a kiss. Using the logic of spam evangelism, he might say, ‘It was worth it, because I actually got one person to kiss me.’ I wondered about the other 97 women who might be more hardened than ever, more suspicious, and more wary of men approaching them on the street. In the same way, I think a lot of unbelievers have been hardened by aggressive witnessing techniques.”5

Are you and I making it harder for the believers who come after us to witness or evangelize the folks around us because we are not portraying our Savior in a positive and endearing way? Are we leaving all of the sharing to the preachers?


“And Jesus came and spoke to them, saying, ‘All authority has been given to Me in heaven and on earth. Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, teaching them to observe all things that I have commanded you; and lo, I am with you always, even to the end of the age.’ Amen.” Matthew 28:18-19

Jesus didn’t say that some of His disciples needed more school; He didn’t say that some had to stand on the sidelines because they didn’t have the right credentials. Jesus just said, “Go.” And they went.


----------



## pet (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone!  I usually don't respond to posts in this forum, but seeing that I am a Seventh-Day Adventist, why not!  I see that you have asked some questions blazingthru, so I will respond.



blazingthru said:


> *Sunday April 8*
> 
> *How willing are you to serve others? Is it your natural inclination, or do you tend to try to get from others rather than to give? How can you further acquire the attitude of service?*



I don't mind serving in my church at all.  I am a pianist, and seeing that music is required for Sabbath school, I am in church every Sabbath at 9:15 because I am committed.  I find that many members want to be in position, without actually being committed to it.  It is very sad when you realize that it requires the entire church to cooperate, and only a few members are contributing.



blazingthru said:


> *Monday  April 9*
> 
> *Think over the past few days. How many chances did you have to witness for your faith, to plant a few seeds that could one day reap a harvest? How many of those times did you do it? How many opportunities did you pass up?*



Last week, the topic of Easter came up in a conversation with one of my coworkers.  He claimed that he is a Catholic, but has visited many churches because he is interested in how others worship.  So, he went on to state that we all worship the same God.  So, my response was that, we may all be worshiping the same God, but it seems like we all want to worship Him using our own rules.  The Bible clearly states to remember the seventh-day.  So he went on to ask me why I believe Saturday is the true Sabbath.  So I asked him, "do you agree that Jesus rose on Sunday?"  He agreed.  So then I said, "didn't it say in the Bible that Jesus rose on the first day of the week?"  He was quite stunned...because if everyone believes that Jesus rose on a Sunday, and the Bible states that he rose on the first day, then Saturday must be the seventh day.  I went on to tell him that the Catholic church has indicated that they changed the Sabbath from Saturday to Sunday.  

This was not a heated discussion (we get along quite well), and even though I might not see a change right now, at least I got a chance to share my belief.  What's funny is that, his very next door neighbor is Seventh-Day Adventist as well...so hopefully he will start to study for himself.

As for evangelizing and witnessing, I find many people stay away from evangelizing because of the lack of knowledge of the bible.  You can't evangelize if you don't know the word really well.  People are more comfortable with witnessing because it is a personal story that they have experienced.  I also find that people are still in the "old days" where people go out and witness....there are so many ways to witness in this technological age, that other options need to be discussed.

The question for Tuesdays lesson wasn't put up, so here it is:

In what ways could you work more closely with church members in the effort of reaching out to others?  Why is it so easy to get complacent, sleepy, and inward focused?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 12, 2012)

pet said:


> Hi Everyone! I usually don't respond to posts in this forum, but seeing that I am a Seventh-Day Adventist, why not! I see that you have asked some questions @blazingthru, so I will respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thank you Pet, for responding. I really appreciate it and love what you had to say, and I agree 100% about knowing the word and not feeling confident to evangelizing. 

 I love to Evangelize, but at the same time I  am not always very strong at it, especially around my family. I get all mixed up because you can't tell it, without telling the entire story. I have been trying to figure out how to condense it so that they want to study, but they end up laughing because they find it so odd. I can't get further with them.  Then I get frustrated and angry with them. But more at myself for giving up. My dad walks away my mother runs away and says I never heard that before but won't let me show her.  But then they start it. I don't share my faith with them anymore. I leave it alone, but they will say something scriptural thinking that I didn't know anything about it, and I can't let it slide at all.  Because in the same passage, they are speaking of is the true meaning.   I only wish they would open the bible up.  However, in doing this study I realize there is so much more I can do.

I am heavily involved at church. I have so much on my plate it never occurred to me to warm the pew. Although, that is what I have been doing my entire life, prior to become SDA,  but this place is my home. I don't feel like warming the seats its something I want to be a part of.  

I do not do personal studies at home anymore with my children. We use to, and we fell away from it. I had been trying to start it up again, but to no avail. I said we will start again if it's only myself and one young adult living here. All my children or grown but two are still home with me.  One is 18 and rebellious she is the one I worry about the most. So it is really for her benefit, we do the studies together. I do my studies in the morning and night, and now I will have one study everyday with my girls. My oldest daughter has bible studies and group studies, but I think it's important to study together as a family.  I think they will make it easier to have studies with strangers. More for my benefit then my youngest daughter but so that she knows there is a God honestly I don't even know anymore if she does or not.  But I am hoping she gets convicted by the word.  she used to be so excited about bible study.  Coming downstairs and turning the lights on and the TV off and everything and bring her bible, and it was great but we got so busy at church we didn't have time anymore for over a month and we just never got back to it after that, and I have so many regrets.


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 13, 2012)

@blazingthru I'm glad my family made me get up for worship when I was half-sleep and would have rather stayed in bed because it made it a habit that I value as a single adult no matter where I am. So keep reaching out to your kids and be encouraged that they will benefit from it even years to come. 

I agree trying to witness can sometimes get frustrating because of your emotions and the enthusiasm you may have that spills over. I like this week's study that spoke about God is the one who gives the increase. We may plant a seed, someone else waters but everything else comes from God: the conviction from the Holy Spirit and the growth and harvest from God. 

When I find myself getting too worked up, I try very hard to take myself out of the equation and remember my role. I don't always succeed. The other thing to take comfort in is that how you live your life is a powerful witness even when words may seem to fall on deaf ears. People are ultimately looking to see if your actions are consistent with your preaching. Some of my own family members joined the church because of those reasons. 

My ministry is hospitality because I like to feed people good food. I feel that I witness more about my diet. People often ask why I don't eat certain things because they are just curious. I only eat fish so when they hear 'only fish with fins and scales' it sounds so different that they remember and sometimes look it up for themselves. 

New goal from this lesson: I want to learn how to give a focused Bible study.


----------



## Jenibo (Apr 14, 2012)

> APRIL 8
> How willing are you to serve others? Is it your natural inclination, or do you tend to try to get from others rather than to give? How can you further acquire the attitude of service?


Naturally I've always preferred to serve others rather than to be served, but there are areas of serving that I fall short in. In my church I see different areas where I would love to serve, but my busy schedule and timid personality are in the way right now. I feel I can further aquire an attitude of service by getting closer to God and striving to be more like Christ, who was the great example of Christian service.



> APRIL 9
> Think over the past few days. How many chances did you have to witness for your faith, to plant a few seeds that could one day reap a harvest? How many of those times did you do it? How many opportunities did you pass up?


Lord knows I struggle with this! I have had many unsiezed chances to witness at work because the thought of getting into a debate keeps me silent. I once tried to share with my boss why I don't eat pork and worship on Sat and he shot me down- told me I was holding myself back unneccessarily, so I recoiled after that. The easiest way for me to minister to others is through the health message, as I'm going to school for nutrition. I shared with a guy some things about the flood and meat, and God's original diet and he seemed interested. Now if only I could be a better witness with my eating habits lol then id be in business lol.



> APRIL 10
> In what ways could you work more closely with church mem-bers in the effort of reaching out to others? Why is it so easy to get complacent, sleepy, and inward focused?


well maybe there are many out there who have a comfort zone, and ministering to others puts them outside that zone so focus more on themselves and are complacent where they are. One way I could work with my church members in an effort to reach out to thers is to hold bible studies together. I could invite ppl to them and the studies would help me to answer questions others may have.



> APPRIL 12
> If you were to report to the church your most recent evange-listic efforts, what would you say? What does your answer say about yourself, and what about it, perhaps, might need some changing?


I'm not sure but there are surely some things that need to change.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 14, 2012)

HAPPY SABBATH EVERYONE, I don't feel like going to service today. I just want to stay home and stare at the wall. However, I am going. They want me to give my testimony, and I don't want to. I love to tell it, but we have such a short time, and mine is long, and I am uncomfortable trying to shorten it.  I really do not know why they want me to its about witnessing and no one witness to me.  Except the television and so I guess that is what I will say.


----------



## divya (Apr 14, 2012)

blazingthru said:


> *HAPPY SABBATH EVERYONE, I don't feel like going to service today. I just want to stay home and stare at the wall. However, I am going.* They want me to give my testimony, and I don't want to. I love to tell it, but we have such a short time, and mine is long, and I am uncomfortable trying to shorten it.  I really do not know why they want me to its about witnessing and no one witness to me.  Except the television and so I guess that is what I will say.



Bless your heart. This is how I feel today too and decided to stay home. Praise God that you chose to go and share your story. You are an inspiration to others!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just found this thread.....saying Hi! Hope you guys had a great sabbath.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello, just found this thread. I will subscribe and lurk periodically. My desire is to learn the word better and know how to go to scripture directly when I or someone I know is going through.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 15, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Hello, just found this thread. I will subscribe and lurk periodically. My desire is to learn the word better and know how to go to scripture directly when I or someone I know is going through.


 

Hi Divachyk, Welcome excited to have you.  looking forward to some great discussions.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 15, 2012)

The heart must receive the divine current, and let it flow out in rich streams of mercy and grace to other hearts. All who would win souls to Christ must be winsome.”1

“Winsome,” that’s an old fashioned word, isn’t it?2

It’s certainly not one we use very often. Here are some synonyms for the word,


“‘winsome:’ absorbing, alluring, appealing, attractive, captivating, charismatic, delightful, desirable, enamoring, engaging, enthralling, fascinating, inviting, irresistible, lovable, pleasant, pleasing, sweet, tantalizing, winning.”3

When was the last time you heard someone refer to his or her contact with a Christian in any of those terms?

Lee Eclov, a pastor in Lake Forest, Illinois, uses a bag of potato chips to illustrate an effective way to make contact with people so that they will begin to want to get to know Jesus better.

Eclov opens a bag of potato chips then steps out into the congregation. He turns to one person in the congregation and offers the bag. “Chip? Help yourself!” He explains that one of the easiest ways for any of us to show God’s grace to the people we meet is to show them that we’re personally interested in them.

As Eclov moves around the sanctuary, he offers chips to people in the congregation. As he offers chips, he asks questions:


“Is that a good book? Would you like a chip?”

“How are things going with your job? Want one?”

“Did you grow up around here? Chip?”

Once you’ve ‘shared a few chips’ with an individual, maybe you can begin to ask about less superficial things.


“You seem to have a lot going on in your life right now; how are you able to stay positive? Would you like another chip?”

“You look like you could use some encouragement. How can I help? Chip?”

“Let me tell you about a Father who has been waiting all your life to call you His child. Another chip?”

“I’m praying for you. Have a chip.”

When Eclov returns to the podium, he offers this conclusion:


“Grace-accented conversations give people more than they deserve or expect. They are conversations rich in love and sincere interest, in unexpected sympathy and empathy, in undeserved hope and forgiveness. They are conversations which, by the Holy Spirit’s miraculous help, touch something soul-deep—words that go where no one else has. Words like that are salty, tasty. They make a person want more. Though people may not realize it, you’re grace-accented words are giving them a thirst for Jesus.”4

Paul said something very similar in his letter to the Colossians.


“Let your speech always be with grace, seasoned with salt, that you may know how you ought to answer each one.” Colossians 4:6

Remember the old potato chip ad: “Nobody can eat just one?” How often in our everyday lives do we come in contact with a person who doesn’t have an active, positive relationship with God, and, through our interaction with him or her, cause that person to want to know more about Jesus? Or does our contact cause the opposite reaction – leaving him with less interest than before in getting to know Jesus better?

A long time ago I worked as a waitress in a Mexican food restaurant in San Antonio. The restaurant was close to several churches and so on Sundays, what we called the “church crowd” would fill up the restaurant for their Sunday dinner. Unfortunately, this was not a group that the other waiters and waitresses looked forward to, in fact, it was usually a focal point of dread and did little to increase anyone’s desire to become more involved in Christianity. So many people at one time, plus their desire to stay and chat made things difficult enough for waiters. But were lots situations that could have been handled with either ire or grace and for some reason, and these people who had just come from a Christian worship service seemed quite often to choose ire. When there was an opportunity to make the waiter’s job easier, they chose to make it more difficult. I wonder if the church crowd had known that this mostly unchurched  wait staff was a field ready for planting if they would have behaved any differently. On a person-by-person basis, some of the Christian customers were very nice, but the overall impression left by the church crowd was overwhelmingly negative.

Isn’t that sad? Most of my fellow waiters and waitresses were not church goers and the church crowd didn’t inspire them to become more involved in any church. As a Christian myself, I was often embarrassed by the behavior of these fellow Christians.

I haven’t heard the phrase in the last couple of years, but there used to be this image of American tourists that some folks called the ugly American. Do you remember that? It was portrayed with absolute cringe inducing accuracy by Chevy Chase in National Lampoon’s European Vacation. Chevy Chase’s character in that movie left a bad taste for Americans, so that the next American that came along had a much more difficult time.

In the Christian world, the same thing can happen. If, in our dealings with people we are rude, abrasive, demanding, vindictive, or pushy, we are going to leave a bad taste for Christians after us. How can we show people how much Jesus loves them if they dread seeing us coming?

I love this story about these two rice farmers. One was a Christian and one was a communist. The Christian man irrigated his rice everyday by pedaling a bicycle type pump. After he had filled his rice field, the communist would come and let the water out of the Christian farmer’s field into his own so that he didn’t have to do any pedaling.

This happened everyday and the Christian’s rice was dying while the communist’s rice flourished. In desperation, the Christian asked God what he should do to save his field and livelihood.

God answered the Christian farmer’s prayer by giving him a plan. The Christian got up much, much early than before, before the sun came up. He pumped and pumped and pumped until he had filled not just his own field, but the communist farmer’s field as well. Pretty soon, both fields were healthy and both farmers were Christians.5

So, let’s all be be potato chip Christians! Always leave folks wanting to know more about Jesus.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 15, 2012)

*Spiritual Gifts for Evangelism and Witnessing*
SABBATH AFTERNOON


Read for This Week's Study: 

1 Pet. 4:10; John 16:8, 13; 1 Cor. 12:28–31; Acts 2:40–47; 13:4-5.

*
Memory Text: *

“And He Himself gave some to be apostles, some prophets, some evangelists, and some pastors and teachers, for the equipping of the saints for the work of ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ” (Ephesians 4:11-12, NKJV).


*Key Thought: *


Spiritual gifts are special attributes given to each member to be used for God’s glory and for the saving of souls.


As a church we have rightly emphasized the spiritual gift of prophecy, but we have not always stressed the importance of other spiritual gifts for ministry. Yet, it’s important that we do so. It’s a clear biblical doctrine; thus, as a church, we need to take these gifts seriously in order that members can become comfortable with receiving and exercising those gifts.

It is unfortunate that many church members do not take advantage of the gifts they have been given. There are many reasons for this lack. Sometimes the fault lies with the members themselves. Sometimes, perhaps, more could be done to encourage members to discover their gifts and then use them in ministry and outreach under the direction of the Holy Spirit. What a waste to have a gift and never use it for that which it was intended.  

**Study this week's lesson to prepare for Sabbath, April 21*. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SUNDAY*

April 15


Gifted Believers

If you asked the members of your church, many of them would have to think long and hard before they could conclude that they had any spiritual gift that the Bible lists, even though many of these people have probably already been exercising a spiritual gift. They have just not consciously recognized it as such. A number of people who have not formally sought to discover their giftedness do expert ministry in areas to which they feel called, and their church affirms them. Very often a spiritual gifts discovery seminar simply confirms the gifts already manifested in a ministry. It is clearly possible, therefore, that people can exercise a spiritual gift under the leadership of the Holy Spirit without formally discovering and naming that gift. At the other end of the spectrum there are those who find it difficult to become involved anywhere in the church because they don’t consider themselves gifted in any way. It is important to encourage them to discover their giftedness and intentionally seek to work within it.

Read 1 Peter 4:10. What does this verse say about everyone who is committed to the Lord having some gift? 


We have already seen that every believer has a ministry, so it should come as no surprise that God will equip us to perform it. Therefore, everyone who takes the great gospel commission as a personal evangelistic mandate from God will be equipped by the Spirit to become involved. Regarding the church’s soul-saving work, God knows what is needed in what place and at what time.

Read 1 Corinthians 12:11. It reveals that the bestowal of spiritual gifts to believers is a part of the Holy Spirit’s work of equipping the saints for every good work (see Eph. 2:10). Not only does the Holy Spirit distribute spiritual gifts among believers but, also, as Acts 1:8 reveals, He empowers us to use our gifts.

None of the Bible passages that list spiritual gifts are identical. This suggests that the lists of gifts given are not complete; that is, there might be other gifts as well that could be added to the list.


*Think about the word gift or gifts. What does the word imply? What does it tell you about your responsibility to use what has been freely given you for the work of the Lord (as opposed to only for some other purpose)?*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2012)

SABBATH AFTERNOON


Read for This Week's Study: 


*2 Cor. 3:2, 3; Matt. 9:36–38; 1 Cor. 9:20–22; Mark 5:1–19; John 17:11–19.*

Memory Text: 


“*At Joppa there was a certain disciple named Tabitha, which is translated Dorcas. This woman was full of good works and charitable deeds which she did” (Acts 9:36, NKJV).* 

Key Thought: 

Whether we acknowledge it or not, all believers preach a message by the example of their lives.


It has often been said that Christianity is not just an adherence to a set of beliefs; it is also a way of life, a lifestyle. After all, what we believe will, ultimately, impact the choices we make and the kind of lives we live.

It is also true that those who claim to be Christians are keenly observed by others who are looking to see if their lives match their professed beliefs. Even if we don’t intend it, those who watch us do learn from us. So, the important question is not, “Are we influencing other people and passing things on to them?” but rather, “How are we influencing other people, and what are we passing on to them?”

While we should always remember the importance of our unintentional influence on those around us, we must also intentionally plan to help people make a connection between faith and lifestyle. This week we will study how the Christian’s lifestyle can demonstrate the relevance of faith in everyday existence.  

*Study this week's lesson to prepare for Sabbath, April 28. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



SUNDAY

April 22


Silent Sermons

How would you have recognized the followers of Jesus back in the first century? You could recognize the priests and the Pharisees by the way they dressed. Likewise, you would recognize a fisherman, a peasant, or a Roman soldier by their clothes. But, again, how would you recognize a Christian?

Read John 13:35. According to Jesus, what is one special way His followers are identified? What does that mean in practical terms?   


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jesus said that if we love one another, others will know that we are His disciples. How will they know? Because love in action will convince them. The love we have for Jesus and for fellow believers will determine how we respond to God’s will and, in turn, how we treat one another. Furthermore, the love and concern that we have for those outside of God’s fold will determine how we treat them too. This is the sermon that they will see and observe, and it speaks louder than anything you could ever say. Many parents have noticed that very early in life their children develop an internal “hypocrisy detector” that becomes enhanced and fine-tuned as they grow older. We must be aware, therefore, that many of the people we associate with, and witness to, also have a highly developed ability to recognize the difference between a genuine spiritual experience and a mere profession of spirituality.

Read 2 Corinthians 3:2-3. What is Paul saying about the way in which God wants to use His people to influence the lives of others?  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We must not underestimate both our intentional and unintentional influences on those around us. The Christian’s life is to be like a letter sent from Jesus Christ to the world. From a heart that is renewed by divine grace, this letter will demonstrate the power of the gospel to transform lives and thereby will witness for the Lord.



How have you been affected by those whose actions matched their profession? How have you been affected by those whose actions didn’t match their profession? How can you always remember that your actions will influence others, one way or another?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2012)

*MONDAY*

April 23


Having Compassion for People

Each day we all fleetingly brush past people we don’t know. We pass them on the street, sit near them in cafes, and wait with them in lines. Sometimes we even acknowledge their presence with a nod or smile as we move past them. Although we could never personally contact everyone we see each day, God’s desire is for all these people to accept Him into their lives. For someone, somewhere, we can be a part of God’s plan to save him or her.

Read Matthew 9:36–38. Though spoken in a specific and unique context, the sentiments Jesus expressed are not limited to just that context. What was Jesus saying, and how do those words apply to the field in your immediate area?   


The multitude that Jesus saw on this occasion was troubled and distressed. The people were so downcast that they had all but given up on any remnants of a religious experience they had left. Those whom God had placed in charge of the spiritual welfare of His people had neglected their duty. Consequently the people were scattered and disheartened. Jesus had compassion for them because He knew that they needed a spiritual shepherd.

Among the masses of people with whom we mingle, many are committed to Jesus Christ. But many more also desperately need the Good Shepherd. Somehow they must be reached for Christ.

Jesus, the disciples, and a few other followers had been engaged in the gospel harvest, but as the harvest grew, so did the need for more laborers. Although Jesus’ invitation to pray for more reapers was probably also calculated to get some followers to consider their own call to the harvest field, it also promises that God understands the need for more workers and will supply them.

Most churches are surrounded by such a large harvest field that it is not practical to leave the reaping up to a few members. When we have compassion for the people who live around our churches and our homes, in some cases numbered in the thousands, we again will sense the need to pray that the

Lord of the harvest will send out workers, and perhaps, in turn, we will realize our potential as laborers for the Lord.

As we focus on outreach and evangelism, it is important that we continually review our potential local harvests. These local people, many of whom are already seeking God, will be impacted for good by the compassion we show them.


Discuss what you think the word compassion means. How can you learn from your own suffering and your own need for compassion? How can you learn to be more compassionate to those around you?  


*TUESDAY*

April 24


Walking in Their Shoes

Here’s an important point: rather than providing what we think people need, we must learn what they see as important priorities. What are they concerned about? What are their problems? What do they feel that they need?

Read 1 Corinthians 9:20–22. What do these verses tell us about Paul’s approach to different peoples and his desire to identify with their needs and concerns? What can we take from this for ourselves in our attempts to reach out to those around us? See also Heb. 4:15.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Without compromising on matters of principle, the apostle Paul was willing to go anywhere and do anything he could to be in a better position to convince people of the truth of the gospel. In other words, he was willing to walk in their shoes in an attempt to understand them and to determine the best way to reach them for Jesus Christ.

The point is that often we try to provide what we think people need. Yet we should seek first to understand what they see as their needs. To walk in the shoes of another means that we attempt to understand life and all its intricacies and issues from their perspective; it is to try to understand their hurts and joys. In other words, to meet them where they are.

Of course, this is what Jesus did. His earthly life was one of identifying with those He came to save. He can understand our struggles and pain because He experienced the same. He had great disappointments, endured false accusations, rejection, and unfair punishment. He was “God with us” in the fullest sense of entering into our lives.

Furthermore, because He entered into our experiences, He can meet people where they are. As we read through the Gospels we discover that Jesus did not have just one method of evangelism and witnessing. He reached out to people in their own life context. When He met the woman at Jacob’s well, He spoke about living water. To farming folk, He told stories about sowing seeds, harvest time, and the weather. To fishermen, He spoke about fish, nets, and storms. Jesus had a wonderful way of presenting great spiritual truths as He identified with the normal issues of daily life, and those who listened learned about the water of life and the need to sow the gospel seed. Many of them even became fishers of men.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2012)

*WEDNESDAY*

April 25


_A Hospitable Lifestyle_

There is a saying that is often voiced when we speak of reaching people for Christ. It goes like this: “People don’t care how much we know until they know how much we care.” The point is that we can teach and preach all we want, but if people feel misunderstood, unloved, and unaccepted, then our witness will be severely hampered, no matter how eloquent our preaching or how reasonable and true our teachings.

This leads to the simple idea of hospitality. Hospitality includes the areas of acceptance, welcoming, openness, caring, generosity, kindness, and friendship. These qualities all have to do with the way that God would have Christians relate both to one another and to those whom they seek to reach for the Lord.

Read the story of the demon-possessed man in Mark 5:1–19. What did Jesus tell this man that illustrates the principle that friends are more receptive to our sharing the gospel? How can we learn to apply this principle in our own work of personal witness and ministry?   


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jesus could have directed this man to go back to his town and tell everyone about his healing experience. The fact that the Lord specifically directed him to seek out his friends underscores the truth that those with whom we already have relationships are the most receptive to the good news that we want to share about His love, grace, and deliverance. Those friends would then share the exciting news with their other friends, and so the gospel message goes forward.

*Important to this whole process is that we have friendships outside of our circle of believers. Because many work out in the world, they will naturally have many acquaintances, but acquaintances are not close friends. However, acquaintances can become friends through what has been called hospitality evangelism, and hospitality evangelism flows out of a hospitable lifestyle. In other words, hospitality evangelism is not something that is turned off on occasion; rather, it is the way we live. (See also Luke 14:12–14.)*


In what ways could you be more hospitable to those around you? How can you learn to be more willing to give of yourself in order to meet the needs of those whom you are seeking to reach?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2012)

I had my testimony this week, of how I became SDA, I didn't elaborate, but I told how it all came about and it was mostly from my own studies. Almost completely from my own studies and I shared that when I visited other Adventist Churches, I did get my feelings hurt, because I saw coworkers there and not even one of them have shared their faith with me. They can cleary see my character and see if I am approachable or not. I might not have went to service with them but I would have read their books for sure. Espeically since I had been crying out for the truth my whole life. But none of them shared their faith and so my testmony was to be a witness share your faith you never know who you are affecting, you don't know if your the answer to someones prayer. I felt better after I did it, although it was not my intentions to even speak on it. I was just going to talk about how I study and how I got stuck on the Sabbath and it took me more than a month to finally accept the Sabbath after exhausting every single doubt I had. But the holy spirit impressed upon me to stay on topic, this month the topic is being a witness.  Many people made an effort to come to me and thank me and tell me how much it meant to them. I was glad they did I thought I was rambling and not making sense, but God worked it out for my good. I was blessed and grateful to have the opportunity to bless someone else.


----------

